# Naruto Chapter 569 Discussion Thread



## auem (Dec 26, 2011)

predict away....


			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





			
				FitzChivalry said:
			
		

> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore meaning that there is no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes, let's post away and try to keep on topic this time. No whinging or agony posts, keep that to the convo thread.




Naruto releases the seal on the four tails.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 26, 2011)

How about another prediction just to satisfy myself.

Four-tails gives Naruto more backstory on the bijuu and tells Naruto of a secret that only the So6P knew and didn't want anyone else to know.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 26, 2011)

so, bullshit this chapter, and even more crappy bullshit next chapter. i start to dislike Naruto manga even further.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 26, 2011)

Prediction time 

Naruto unseals Son Goku and it spits Naruto out. Son Goku is no longer controlled by Tobi. Naruto explains the situation to Kakashi, Gai and Bee and they're amazed, although Kakashi and Gai remain sceptical. Hachibi also reveals his name to Bee. Tobi is angered and forces all of the remaining Jinchuriki to go full Biju.

Chapter ends with Naruto walking to Kurama's cage. He opens the seal, but Kurama doesn't attack. Kurama smirks and says that maybe Naruto is different after all.


----------



## Talis (Dec 26, 2011)

I Predict 1/4 of the mask breaking, i predict Kakashi complaining about his chakra again.
Btw when will this chapter be out? 2/01? 10/01?


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 26, 2011)

loool3 said:


> I Predict 1/4 of the mask breaking, i predict Kakashi complaining about his chakra again.
> Btw when will this chapter be out? 2/01? 10/01?


Good prediction, but honestly can you keep that question to the convo thread. Thanks.


----------



## vered (Dec 26, 2011)

so i guess Son will join Hachibi and Kurama against Tobi remaining bijuus.
but now it seems that Naruto will manage to release the bijuus from Tobis hold and in turn they will help him defeat or at least make him retreat.


----------



## auem (Dec 26, 2011)

i hope Son's release won't happen in one chapter...i am also hoping to get some more informations on tailed beast and RS relations next chapter...
one point i would like you to notice that Bee never calls 8-tail with his name....i doubt whether he knows his name at all...


----------



## Klue (Dec 26, 2011)

LoL Kurama, can't wait to see how he responds to the coming madness.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 26, 2011)

We definitely won't be seeing the K11 helping out in the battle anymore then.


----------



## auem (Dec 26, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> We definitely won't be seeing the K11 helping out in the battle anymore then.



don't worry..tenten will save the day alone..


----------



## Gabe (Dec 26, 2011)

Goku is released and naruto decides to release kurama from the seal as a sign of friendship


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 26, 2011)

I predict a bijuu revolution.


----------



## Taijukage (Dec 26, 2011)

Son is freed and fights against tobi alongside Bee and Kurama. 
we see more madara/hashirama flashbacks.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 26, 2011)

Son gets released. Naruto jumps through Bijuu to Bijuu, we get all their names and personality, back story on them. Naruto some how talks to Shukaku. Naruto becomes the master of Bijuu, and gets ready for a 9 on 9 Pokemon battle, only Tobi has just lost all his Pokemon...Tobi is doomed.

Well, Kishi will probably span this out over a few chapters. So I guess Naruto just releases Son, who spits Naruto out. He joins Naruto in the fight, takes care of Rokubi. Naruto manages to get inside Rokubi and releases him next. Chapter ends with Tobi looking annoyed saying stuff.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 26, 2011)

I predict a very pissed Tobi if Naruto will free Son Goku.


----------



## Bart (Dec 26, 2011)

Cool ideas everyone :3

*Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_

Pretty much as some have said, a Bijuu revelation and from what Madara said in the Kyuubi's flashback sequence possibly a revelation of the _House of Hyuga_ to be added as well, whenever that may be :WOW


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 26, 2011)

Naruto will release the seal for good.


----------



## Naty (Dec 26, 2011)

I think the focus of next chapters will be on Kyuubi, not really the others Bijuus. And maybe Suigetsu seeing his brother again (there's only one left, I supose it's Mangetsu).


----------



## ZiBi21 (Dec 26, 2011)

well I was wondering... previous chapter bee was supprised that biju's can talk with each other...

but wasnt Yugito the 2tails host from cloud too ?? so wasnt the nibi talking with 8tails at all...


still I wonder if naruto free's goku from the chains... will rioshi come back to life from beign an edo tensei (like itachi was able to come back by placing a stronger genjutsu on himself) or will goku be able to regain his own biju form as he escapes the body of rioshi and ends up as free beast...

anyway I think that next chap naruto will have trouble to break the strong chains... than he will enter sage mode (to gokus supprise) and break it...


----------



## Escargon (Dec 26, 2011)

I predict ten pages wasted on Naruto having a convo with the monkey, a page of Sasuke doing nothing, except making the Uchihahaha fans master-bait and the rest of the pages of tailed beasts going rampage and doing a holy shit jutsu at Kakashi looking like Kakashi will get owned but in the next chapter he will just jump over it..

EDIT: oh god 11th Jan. Im addicted to Tobi.


----------



## Klue (Dec 26, 2011)

Naruto sets Goku free, Kyuubi takes notice (!). Naruto and Son, along with the 8 Tails, takes control of the battle. Tobi answers with a new jutsu of some kind.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 26, 2011)

Kurama and Goku will fuse.


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 26, 2011)

Naruto will rip out the chakra chain pinning down Son Goku and once he does the essence of the chakra chain will be absorbed like the Kyuubi's chakra was once he separated it from Kurama's will. Thus preparing the way for Naruto to use the Uzumaki chakra chains himself. 

After Naruto has freed him and before Tobi can regain control over him, Son Goku will test Naruto a final time and then entrust a secret method of pacifying the bijuu which was passed down from Rikudo Sennin himself and which is slightly different for each bijuu. This method will be a special seal which puts the bijuu to sleep for a while and which prevents them from being controlled and exploited against their will. 

I predicted it last week as well, but this time once more I predict that we'll get an appearance of Rikudou Sennin in which he promises the bijuu happiness. How even though they were born from the evil Jyuubi they were born without sin and that one day they'll find understanding and acceptance.

That's Naruto and I guess we'll see some more from Kakashi and Gai. Perhaps three or four pages of Kakashi and Gai.


----------



## Klue (Dec 26, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Kurama and Goku will fuse.



HO HAA HAA!

It'll never happen. Though, I'd like to see Goku give his chakra to Naruto - that would be interesting. I can see it now: Yoton no Naruto.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> HO HAA HAA!
> 
> It'll never happen. Though, I'd like to see Goku give his chakra to Naruto - that would be interesting. I can see it now: Yoton no Naruto.




In order to free Goku, Naruto will cut off his tail and he'll revert to his true form.


----------



## Klue (Dec 26, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> In order to free Goku, Naruto will cut off his tail and he'll revert to his true form.



lol, now this I can see. :ho


----------



## Matt-Uchiha (Dec 27, 2011)

Son Goku explains that the Bijuu are bound to the statue, and that the Pain-Metal is transmitting the bijuu's chakra from the statue, to the Jinchuriki. Naruto breaks the chains and Son Goku gains control. 

Son Goku and Naruto attack the other bijuu, defending Gai and Kakashi. Naruto explains that Bijuu are more than chakra monsters, and that they are people too. Tobi uses chakra chains on Son Goku and it subdues him, but Naruto attacks Tobi and he has to let go of the chains to become intangible. Kakashi notes this. 

The Seven Tails attacks Naruto and the Eight Tails defends him. Naruto gets close to it and appears inside the beast. Gai and Kakashi hold of the other beasts as Naruto makes peace with the other beasts in the next few chapters.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Dec 27, 2011)

I expect we'll have Roshi, Utakata, and Yugito all defeated within the next chapter or two. After that Tobi will release the other 3 and summon GM to fight Hachibi, then shit will hit the fan.


----------



## Klue (Dec 27, 2011)

Matt-Uchiha said:


> Tobi uses chakra chains on Son Goku and it subdues him, but Naruto attacks Tobi and he has to let go of the chains to become intangible. Kakashi notes this.



Observe the bottom panels very carefully: Link


----------



## titantron91 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Prediction*

Chapter starts with Sasuke testing Susanooh. His Susanooh grows wings and fires a string of Yasakani no Magatama. The Magatama explode enormously, amusing Sasuke. Then His Susanooh seems to be shrinking for some reason.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Naruto activates the Unseal marking on his hand he used when he opened his own jinchuriki seal  and with the same hand, he uses Sage Mode: Rasenshuriken to destroy the chains of SonGoku. SonGoku rampages and scares the crap out of Naruto. Turns out that SonGoku is just testing him. He tells Naruto that he's still inside the jinchuriki, though unsealed. The ape king regurgitates Naruto.

Son Goku tells that the RS created them from the chakra of the Juubi, not the will of the demon itself. They were blank slates, not inherently evil. The RS treated them as friends and sent them across the ninja world to do whatever they want for one condition... never get involved with human affairs... but they can _choose_ to help if the humans needed saving. 

SonGoku chose to reside in the Suiren caves and become the Ape King. Rokubi walked the similar path, becoming the King of the Slugs.

Naruto starts to hear the Rokubi (named _Pikkoro_ wtf) talk now inside a glass prison. He talks about how his jinchuriki Utakata fears him a lot when it was alive... to the point that Utakata only used Rokubi when it's a matter of life and death. The Rokubi always liked Utakata but never vice versa. Tobi cuts off their communication and Sharinganizes Rokubi... continuing the rampage.

The Yonbi gets out of Roshi's ET body but since Roshi is an ET zombie, he can't die. Roshi regenerates and retains the Lava powers but not the Biju cloak.

The Yonbi and Hachibi unite to subdue the Rokubi. Hachibi's name is revealed to be _Gyumaoh_ (from Saiyuki and DBZ).

Tobi goes desperate and turns Yugito and Yagura into Nibi (name revealed to be _Kirara_, twotailed fire cat from InuYasha) and Sanbi (named _ShaGojyo_, the water demon from Saiyuki)... Tobi also summons the Ichibi that rages about being freed.

Han, Fuu, and Roshi continue to battle Guy and Kakashi

Kyubi recognizes the annoying yell of the raccoon demon and tells Naruto to remove his seals so he can fight for Naruto... and to settle a score with the Ichibi...

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Last pages show A attacks with a spear (wrestling move) while on Raiton shroud but gets caught by Madara's Susanooh... struggling to get out... then he gets out but injured throughout, with blood all over him. 

Onoki is bleeding from the mouth stating he can't use Jinton anymore because he wasted his all his previous Jinton on Madara's genjutsu decoy. Mei is exhausted but her Futton is still on, disintegrating Madara's flesh-n-bone Susanoo. Gaara's sand pins Susanooh on its place, and Tsunade heals A and Onoki.

Tsunade commands Gaara to protect her and Mei to stand back. She uses a forbidden technique that was passed down from grandmother and grandfather, Mito and Hashirama... Madara becomes alarmed.

Tsunade says that knows how Hashirama defeated him but executing it flawlessly would be a gamble... she might waste all her chakra for nothing but it's worth the try. Tsunade says that the moment Madara's Susanooh gives out a hole for her to get in will be Madara's end.

Final panel is Tsunade's chakra raising, she's forming handseals... and markings appear on her skin.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 27, 2011)

*Chapter 569 Prediction*:   The Power of the Bijuu

Goku tells Naruto how to break the chains that bind him. 

When freed, he tells Naruto that he needs save the other Bijuu from Madara.  Then in his final act, he transfers all his power into Naruto, restoring his chakra (and the Kyuubi grows in size).   In the real world, the power of the 4-Tails disappears and possibily Edo Roshi turns into dust.

(There is a chance we might begin a mini-Bijuu story arc of the time shortly after they were split from the Jyuubi).


----------



## Penance (Dec 27, 2011)

I predict Nimbus...


----------



## DivineDart (Dec 27, 2011)

Son Goku teaches a Beam Style Rasengan


----------



## Talis (Dec 27, 2011)

Yonbi goes on rampage, 6 tailed gets defeated, 2 more Bijuus turning in full version.
Cliffhanger will be Tobi summoning Gedo Mazou and sucking the Bijuus wich are done already.


----------



## takL (Dec 27, 2011)

according to ohana, the preview goes "Naruto who's grown and 9b(/the growth of Naruto n 9b)!! where is (their) vs jinchurikis heading for!?"



Mike Von J said:


> I predict two weeks of anxiety.


ditto!


----------



## Ghost (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Hero of Light (Dec 27, 2011)

I predict no Kages.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 27, 2011)

Naruto uses kcm to try and free goku and he is shocked to see narutos looking like RS


----------



## Klue (Dec 27, 2011)

Now that the Bijuu's are given some development, I have found myself interested and yearning for the coming chapters. What a lame time to have to deal with the New Year break.

Ugh.


----------



## Ghost14 (Dec 27, 2011)

My prediction 

Naruto:  (Pulling on Son Goku's Chains)

 Hmm, this is no good there has to be some way to get these stupid chains off.  Naruto enters Sage Mode, and rips off the chains.  Phew, I did it.

Son Goku:  (Surprised and Thinking)  

Did this kid really use sage mode! Maybe he truly is the one after all.  Son Goku has a flashback to the day the bijuu were created.


{Rikudou Sennin (Speaking to all the Bijuu) 

 I have failed to cleanse this world of it's hatred, but I have created you to guide the human race on the right path so that one day there can truly be peace.  I know that one day someone will be born that succeeded where I have failed, when that time comes you are obliged to assist that person, that is the true purpose of your creation.}

Son Goku:  Uses telepathy to call all of the other bijuu into to his dimension.  

Shukaku:  What's going on here? I thought I was still trapped in that damn statue.

Son Goku:  Where in a dire situation I know, most of you are still under the control of that masked man, but I think that this boy here may be the one that the Rikudou Sennin spoke of, and our only hope of being truly free.

Kurama:  You're and idiot Son.  This boy is a weakling, he can't handle our power and there's no way he could cleanse the world of it's hatred.  This child can not even take care of himself, he would be dead a hundred times over if not for my power.

Shukaku:  You've alway's been arrogant Kurama.  I don't know much about this child, but he was able to hold me back with only a fraction of your so called power. 

Gyumaoh (Hachibi):  Naruto is strong, and he is kind I believe in his power and think he can free us.

The other bijuu eventually come around to Son Goku and Gyumaoh's point of view.

Kurama: Fine I will lend this boy even more of my power to show you all how foolish you are.

Son Goku (To Naruto): The bijuu have decided that you are the world's best hope for piece and will lend you our combined strength.  However, are combined power is so chaotic that you will have to balance it with the calming power of nature to stop your body from tearing itself apart.

Naruto: I won't let you down.

The bijuu all create huge balls of chakra similar to the chakra that Naruto received from the kyuubi, as Naruto gathers more natural energy.

Out in the real world.

Tobi:  What the hell is going on, all of the bijuu are somehow ignoring my commands.  I only have one choice, kuchiose Gedo Mazo.

Naruto then bursts from the mouth of Son Goku in a new version of Rikudou Mode. Ready to face the gedo mazo.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Now that the Bijuu's are given some development, I have found myself interested and yearning for the coming chapters. What a lame time to have to deal with the New Year break.
> 
> Ugh.


The wait will be worth it.


----------



## Talis (Dec 27, 2011)

Another prediction, Choji appears and gives Kakashi some chakra pills.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 28, 2011)

Naruto exerts control over the chakra chains in a similar manner how he can control his own Torii seal.
Son is free and fights along side Naruto for a while.
Tobi summons Gedou Mazo and to everyone's surprisse usess the soul sealing dragons to remove the Bijuus souls from their chakras which is left in the Jinchuurikis. Tobi's strategy is to remove his control over the Bijuu and focus his chakra and the chakra of the Jinchuuriki on Dojutsu techniques.
The Jinchuuriki start spamming Rinnegan techniques powered by Bijuu chakra.
Thats all for now


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 29, 2011)

Son Goku gives more information about the bijuu than we knew. It's one critical piece of information that makes the puzzle fit.

Not sure what it is though.


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Dec 29, 2011)

I think we'll see more of Kakashi and Gai's side of the battle.


----------



## Klue (Dec 30, 2011)

I can't wait to see Kyuubi think back to the times of the Rikudou Sage. We all know it will happen at some point.

Maybe then, we'll finally see what the guy looks like.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 30, 2011)

prediction: InoShikaCho will save the day!


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 30, 2011)

I predict a flashback with Rikudou Sennin.


----------



## Klue (Dec 30, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> I predict a flashback with Rikudou Sennin.



As I stated above, I'm so pumped for this. I think there is a chance it could finally happen this week. We're bound to have a number of pages or panels of the Kyuubi reacting to something Naruto says.

If true, the best case scenario is that we'll learn more about the Bijuu through a flashback featuring the Sage himself.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 31, 2011)

^^I want Kyuubi to complete the sentence "This is Rikudou Sennin's...!" Which I think is "body". Rikudou Sennin's body. Naruto has it.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Dec 31, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> ^^I wan Kyuubi to complete the sentence "This is Rikudou Sennin's...!" Which I think is "body". Rikudou Sennin's body. Naruto has it.



I think he was refering to the seal.


----------



## Lovely (Dec 31, 2011)

Maybe those teams assigned to help Naruto will show up.


----------



## calimike (Dec 31, 2011)

I predicted Tobi fail


----------



## 24 Hours (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes, Version 2 KCM, orange cloak


----------



## Chibason (Jan 1, 2012)

Klue said:


> As I stated above, I'm so pumped for this. I think there is a chance it could finally happen this week. We're bound to have a number of pages or panels of the Kyuubi reacting to something Naruto says.
> 
> If true, the best case scenario is that we'll learn more about the Bijuu through a flashback featuring the Sage himself.



^ I like this prediction. I'm all for some Rikudo action.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 1, 2012)

We go back to Madara and see that Onoki is dead already, Mei is knocked unconscious. Gaara is hiding behin his Ultimate Defense

Tsnuade is lying on the ground, defeated with Madaras feet on her face

A decides to go SSJ3 V3 with a Speed that surpasses even Minato's S/T ninjutsu


----------



## Klue (Jan 1, 2012)

24 Hours said:


> Yes, Version 2 KCM, orange cloak



Naruto turns into Ichigo FGT. That's what his V2 form shall look like.


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 1, 2012)

Nah, this is what KCM V2 will look like


----------



## Superstars (Jan 1, 2012)

Tobi cracks some more insults.


----------



## LoT (Jan 1, 2012)

No more firefly, plz.


----------



## Klue (Jan 1, 2012)

I think the best option for his first V2 feat would be to knock Tobi's mask off. Like after everyone faps in awe (One Piece Style), he should immediately initiate the rape.



JuubiSage said:


> Nah, this is what KCM V2 will look like



You sexy friend!!!

Do it Kishi.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 1, 2012)

well if the neck paterns were red... and narutos eyes normaly blue/orange/red it would be more awsome... kinda like rikudo's ^^

yet I wonder how son will react to naruto... he only knows narutos first name... so what if naruto introduces himself as "uzumaki"... so we could get a confrimation from son if rikudou is releated to them or not once for all...

and son's reaction to see naruto's cloak look...that looks kinda like rikudou's 

maybe we would get other bits of info's about rikudou from other biju's in order to make the whole puzzle about rikudou's clan name and his look... and maybe his final words before his death...

ehh 9days to go ;/


----------



## MS81 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mat?icha said:


> so, bullshit this chapter, and even more crappy bullshit next chapter. i start to dislike Naruto manga even further.



now wonder I haven't seen you since 07.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 1, 2012)

Kakashi and Gai unleash more hell on the Bijuu. Gai unlocks another gate and goes on another rampage. Meanwhile Kakashi worries about his chakra some more.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jan 1, 2012)

but for this chapter i expect sasuke to make a small appearance. and i expect yonbi to go crazy on the other jins thanks to naruto. the tides will shift against tobi, then tobi says that he's let things go on long enough and decides to get serious. 

the scene then shifts to madara's susanoo looking all fucked up while madara, still untouched and unscathed, is sitting on top of some rocks looking like a boss and looking down on the kages who are looking a little exhausted. madara says something like "not bad but i was expecting a little more. i think i've warmed up enough against you kages. time to kick things up a notch", and like tobi, madara also decides to get a little serious, bringing out his full armoured susanoo.

chapter ends.



JuubiSage said:


> Nah, this is what KCM V2 will look like


that is the most "ninja like" naruto has ever looked. 

in fact that is the most "ninja like" any naruto character has ever looked.


----------



## Face (Jan 1, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Nah, this is what KCM V2 will look like



That explains why we couldn't see Rikudou's face.


----------



## Addy (Jan 2, 2012)

for some reason i predict that we will see naruto for the first 5 pages so it will cut to something else


----------



## Ghost (Jan 2, 2012)

Jizznificent said:


> but for this chapter i expect sasuke to make a small appearance. and i expect yonbi to go crazy on the other jins thanks to naruto. the tides will shift against tobi, then tobi says that he's let things go on long enough and decides to get serious.
> 
> the scene then shifts to madara's susanoo looking all fucked up while madara, still untouched and unscathed, is sitting on top of some rocks looking like a boss and looking down on the kages who are looking a little exhausted. madara says something like "not bad but i was expecting a little more. i think i've warmed up enough against you kages. time to kick things up a notch", and like tobi, madara also decides to get a little serious, bringing out his full armoured susanoo.
> 
> ...



Zabuza


----------



## WT (Jan 2, 2012)

Here's my prediction:
_
Naruto throws Rasen Shurikan at the Chains however, to no avail. The Rasen Shurikan causes damage, however, the chains remain but Goku gets hurt._

Goku: Arrrrrrghhhh ....

Naruto: Oops ... Sorry

Goku: These chains are special created using Uzumaki techniques. They cannot be broken by force, otherwise, I would have broken them myself. You will have to find an alternate way of breaking them. At this moment in time I cannot think how you will do so.

Naruto: Well, I have Uzumaki blood in me, I'll find a way. 

Goku: ?!?!

_Cut to Madara vs 5 Kage's_

Madara: Heh, how will you fare against this attack I wonder?

Madara creates special hand seals and suddenly Susanno opens its mouth releasing a storm of rocks covered in Amaterusu. 

Raikage begins to dodge them while Mei releases a mist of acid attempting to melt the rocks. Gaara uses a sand shield which is then double layered by Onoki who uses a rock shield. However, the amataresu projectiles shatter through and destroy the shield. Raiakge in V2 form is dodging the rocks while Mei is struggling.

Tsunade: I thought I would never use this Jutsu

Tsuande: Uzumaki Technique, Chakra Shield!

Tsunade creates a chakra shield much similar to the chakra chains used to tie up Goku.

Madara: ?!?! Heh, so can use the Uzumaki chakra to create barriers. Quite impressive. This is the special Uzumaki chakra. Brute force is useless against these techniques. 

The Chakra shield blocks out the amaterusu projectiles.

Madara: Your grandmother used that technique to protect the 1st in battle.

Tsunade: ?!?! I see, you fought them at the valley of the end. However, you will meet your fate today here with my hands in the same way you met your fate that day.

Madara: Naive child. I won that battle. The valley of the end was not the place where I was defeated. I survived that battle and lived on for many years to come. 

Tsunade: ??? How is this. If so, why didn't you attack Konoha after my grandfather passed away?

Madara: I was experimenting. Your grandfather's cells were an ingredient I needed to become complete. Years after the valley of the end, after recovering from that battle, I sought out the Uzumaki. 

Tsunade: You bastard! So it was you who wiped out the Uzumaki. What were you after.

Madara: An Uzumaki vessel.

Kabuto: And that would be Nagato, correct?

Tsuande: ?!?!

Madara: How much do you know?

Kabuto: Enough. I also know that you met your end at the hands of the Uzumaki. After obtaining some of their Chakra I know you awakened the Rinnegan. However, the Uzumaki were too much for you and thus fearing your end, you implanted your eyes into a young vessel in the hopes that the Uzumaki vessel would preserve them. Naturally, you knew the outcome of the battle before hand and thus using the cells of the first Hokage you created a Zetsu clone in which you implanted the Sharingan of your brother Izuna. Your plan was to have Izuna use Nagato to bring you back from the dead.

Madara: HAHAHA, Yakushi Kabuto was it, how do you know so much about me, who are you?

Kabuto: It was the knowledge gained by my master and myself. As to who I am, that is a difficult question. I am no one for now, but soon, you will see what I become. 

Raikage: Enough of this talking, I'm taking you out.

Raikage speeds up and tries to perform a Lariat on Madara. However, Madara blocks using Susanno. Madara retaliates by shooting an arrow using Susanno. Raikage dodges the arrow however, it is about to hit Gaara. Gaara exhausted is unable to dodge the arrow. Suddenly, Oonoki appears infront of Gaara and takes the blow for him.

Gaara: ?! Old man ... 

Oonoki: You will pave the path for the new generation. The old are supposed to protect the young. I am going to attack, get ready to seal Madara.

In his last moments, Oonoki creates a hand seal.

Oonoki: Mass Defect!

Oonoki's entire body mass turns into pure energy which is directed towards Madara.

Madara: ?!?! What is this

Kabuto: This isn't good.

The energy blast hits Madara who pulls out the Susanno. However, the blast is too powerful for even Susanoo and destroys it. Madara is in shock. The blast then destroys Madara's body completely, as well as Muu's.

Before the damage takes place, Kabuto goes back to his Original body. 

Gaara quickly attempts to seal the damaged Edo's. 

Damaged Madara: Izanagi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Meanwhile, Kabuto, back in his body creates various handseals to re-summon Madara. However, before he is able to do so, Itachi appears and hits him with his sealing sword. 

Kabuto: Nooo, Itachi, when did you ... I underestimated you. 

Itachi: This is your end, any last words?

Next Chapter: Madara and Kabuto's Fate.


----------



## Deadway (Jan 2, 2012)

White Tiger said:


> Meanwhile, Kabuto, back in his body creates various handseals to re-summon Madara. However, before he is able to do so, Itachi appears and hits him with his sealing sword.
> 
> Kabuto: Nooo, Itachi, when did you ... I underestimated you.
> 
> ...



No. Was good up until here.


----------



## WT (Jan 2, 2012)

Deadway said:


> No. Was good up until here.



You haven't read the next chapter


----------



## Neomaster121 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ghost14 said:


> [sp]My prediction
> 
> Naruto:  (Pulling on Son Goku's Chains)
> 
> ...



kishi make this happen


----------



## LoT (Jan 2, 2012)

White Tiger said:


> Kabuto: Enough. I also know that you met your end at the hands of the Uzumaki. After obtaining some of their Chakra I know you awakened the Rinnegan. However, the Uzumaki were too much for you and thus fearing your end, you implanted your eyes into a young vessel in the hopes that the Uzumaki vessel would preserve them. Naturally, you knew the outcome of the battle before hand and thus using the cells of the first Hokage you created a Zetsu clone in which you implanted the Sharingan of your brother Izuna. Your plan was to have Izuna use Nagato to bring you back from the dead.



How could he give his Rinnegan (evolved EMS = Eyes of his Brother) to Nagato and the eyes of his Brother to a Zetsu Clone at the same time?!


----------



## Babby (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm guessing Kurama will see that Naruto isn't there to control him. Naruto removes the seal. Goes full Bijuu. And owns Tobi.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jan 2, 2012)

*Chapter 569: Legacy

Naruto and Son Goku stare at each other for a few moments, both sensing the beginning of a great partnership.

Son Goku: Kid, you've given me hope that I haven't experienced in centuries. What's your name?

Naruto: It's Naruto! Naruto Uzumaki! 

Son Goku: !!

Naruto (puzzled): What's wrong, Son?!

Son Goku: I can't...believe it. It's you...

Naruto: W-what do you mean?!

Flashback...

A silhouetted figure sits up in his bed, sweating profusely. His eyes are bloodshot, and his hands are shaking.

Unidentified: Finally...

In front of him, there is enormous chaos and tumult. Large figures argue with each other, and eventually they begin fighting amongst themselves. The man is heavily fatigued, but summons more strength to guide him through his troubled times.

He raises one of his arms, and spreads out all five fingers.

Unidentified: Stop.

In a moment's notice, all the creatures cease their bickering.

Unidentified: No doubt, you're all wondering who you are, and what you're doing here. Well, I don't have much time left, so I'll have to be as brief as possible: you are the tailed beasts, glorious animals of pure chakra. Starting with the One-Tails, you progress in power and stop at the ninth tail. 

Unidentified: All of you were once one being, one form, and one mind. That beast is the Ten-Tails, now powerless and banished. You carry on its bloody legacy.

Bijuu: !

Unidentified: That's right...remnants of what once was. But...though you possess portions of its chakra, you're nothing like it. You're...different, and I know it. There are names attached to each of you.

Suddenly, the Nine-Tails tries attacking the individual with one of its claws, but he halts it instantly.

Unidentified: You, for example, will be called Kurama, from this day forth. All of you are just as human as the rest of us, and I don't want any of you to forget that. Perhaps, there will be someone out there who will remind you every now and then...

Nine-Tails: I don't need a pathetic name to know who I am! You free me this instant, or else there'll be hell to pay!

Unidentified: You'll have your freedom momentarily. Just outside are my two sons...it seems that it was fated...the gravest and most important decision of my life comes just before my death...

Son Goku: He...the Sage of the Six Paths...said he would return, and remind us that we Tailed Beasts aren't just creatures used for war and destruction. And now that you mention that name...Uzumaki...there's no doubt.

Naruto: No doubt about what?!

Son Goku: Naruto, that Sage looked like just like you.

Naruto: !!

Son Goku: What's more is, he was an Uzumaki, just like you. I can't believe I didn't make the connection earlier!

Naruto: A-are you actually saying...

Son Goku: Yes, I am! He was the first member of that clan, its originator! Those seals, that bodily resemblance...I am certain of it.

Naruto: Wait...the seals...

Naruto remembers the time Kushina restrained the Nine-Tails with her chains, and comes to a haunting discovery.

Naruto: Does that mean these chains keeping the other beasts imprisoned are an Uzumaki jutsu?!

Son Goku: It looks like it! Whoever that masked murderer is, you might have a connection to him. These chakra chains were never easy to master...and he's taken it to such an advanced level.

Naruto (contemplative): ...

Tobi: You two have grown up as hosts for tailed beasts, and you have endured the misery that comes with that role, have you not? You should both understand that misery...a little.

Naruto: Could it be...? Did he grow up as a "host for a tailed beast" too?

Naruto: Son, I'm going to free you!

Naruto prepares a Futon: Rasenshuriken, and aims it directly at the chains. They are broken, and Son stands up in an ultimate display of power.

Son Goku: Free at last!

As the first sign of friendship, Son Goku spits Naruto out. He lands on the Eight-Tails, and lies for a few seconds, glad to be free from Son's stomach. His face is full of resolve, however.

Naruto: If I can ask him, maybe I can get the advantage over him.

Killer Bee: You're back, muthafucka! Talkin' to the beasts, we're about to have ourselves some excellent feasts!

Gai: Naruto's back...we're lucky that beast didn't eat him alive!

Kakashi: No...whatever happened in there was for the best. We're not lucky because it didn't eat Naruto...no, we're lucky Naruto ate away at the beast's hatred. It seems that his magnetic power of bonding has only become stronger. I never thought I'd get to see this.

Naruto looks around the battlefield, and tries to locate Tobi, but he is nowhere to be found.

Naruto: But...where did he go?

The scene switches to Uchiha Madara's battle against the Five Kage. His Susanoo is no longer active, but he stands triumphantly, looking down at his foes. 

Beneath him, all five Kage lie, struggling immensely to get up. They all have pained expressions on their faces, and most are filled with the power of sustained hatred.

Raikage: Bastard...how did he...

Madara (musing): Well, that most certainly was not what I expected from the Five Kage. Of course, no generation of them was really impressive.

The sound of footsteps suddenly becomes audible behind Madara, but he does not turn.

Madara: Took you long enough...even with all that power of mine.

Unidentified: That kid you faced...he's becoming quite the problem.

Madara: Uzumaki Naruto, is it? It looks like there's no other option but to fight him. Perhaps he'll be a more suitable challenge...the Kage certainly didn't live up to their fame and renown.

Unidentified: Apparently he's managed to enter the tailed beast plane...even converted one of them over to his side. The Four-Tails, that is.

Madara: Well, we'll certainly be able to do something about that. 

The individual steps forward, and pulls out a weapon attached to the back of his clothes.

Unidentified: Yours, I believe.

The figure is Tobi, and he is giving Madara his War Fan back. He grabs it confidently, and places it on the ground.

Madara: So you couldn't use it after all.

Tobi: That's hardly the problem now, Uchiha Madara. You have friends waiting for you.

Tobi and Madara jump down, and stand in front of the defeated Kage, lying down.

Madara: The first generation of Kage...and the fifth. No difference, no growth...nothing.

Tsunade: W-what...is...he talking about?!

Madara: I see some of you are wondering exactly what I mean. Well, I'd be glad to explain.

Madara walks over to Gaara.

Madara: Boy...your First Kazekage...I killed him.

Gaara: !!

Madara walks over to Mei.

Madara: Your First Mizukage...I killed him too.

Mei: !!

Madara walks over to A.

Madara: Your First Raikage...powerful, fast like you...still died by my hand.

A: !!

Madara walks over to Onoki.

Madara: Onoki...I killed your First Tsuchikage, but he was one of the more difficult ones. He deserves more credit.

Onoki: ?!

Madara steps over to Tsunade.

Madara: That diamond shaped seal...Mito had it too. So you must be her granddaughter, then...

Tsunade: You didn't kill...my grandfather, you asshole!

Madara: On the contrary, I did. It was only on the second time that I succeeded. The first wasn't a total loss, though - I acquired some of his power, and have transcended all of your existences.

Tobi does not say anything, and remains silent.

Madara: Let's go. Kage, if you can survive, by all means, do so. Otherwise, you'll die like scum here in this inhospitable place.

Tobi touches Madara, but instead of teleporting him to his desired location...

Madara: What the hell are-

...he absorbs him.

Tobi's head is turned in an odd way, and after he is finished, looks at the Kage.

Tobi: What a fool. 

Kage: !!

Tobi: Well, I can tell you that Kabuto was right when he said I wouldn't follow the plan. Did he really think I'd stoop for something so low as Mugen Tsukuyomi?

Tobi laughs, and teleports away.

Tobi: See you around, Kage.

The scene switches to Kabuto...

Kabuto: What just happened to Madara...? Did they seal him?!

Kabuto: No...there's still a connection. But it's...

Kabuto senses a figure behind him, standing behind a tree.

Unidentified (shouting): Looks like it was my mistake letting you live...time to correct that.

Just as Kabuto is about to turn around, another person attacks him; Kabuto blocks, but as the figure behind the tree looks at the individual's face, he sees that it is...

Unidentified (behind tree): You!!

END

*


----------



## Babby (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow. I don't think there's point reading the next chapter after this.


----------



## Deadway (Jan 2, 2012)

silenceofthelambs said:


> [sp]*Chapter 569: Legacy
> 
> Naruto and Son Goku stare at each other for a few moments, both sensing the beginning of a great partnership.
> 
> ...



Great, now the next chapter is gonna be shit compared to this. Oh well.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 2, 2012)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kishi should take notes.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jan 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





silenceofthelambs said:


> *Chapter 569: Legacy
> 
> Naruto and Son Goku stare at each other for a few moments, both sensing the beginning of a great partnership.
> 
> ...







HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jan 2, 2012)

Naruto's obviously going to release the seal and gain an ally.


----------



## Saturnine (Jan 2, 2012)

That prediction was fucking awesome, if I do say so


----------



## Klue (Jan 2, 2012)

God Rinnegan Madara one-paneled by Tobi?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 2, 2012)

I wonder how his die hard fans would react?


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jan 2, 2012)

First post of the year before I go into hiatus, LOL

Naruto tries to free goku and Kyubi offered him some tips. 
Kakashi is tired.
Madara makes a comment/talk to tsunade. 

^ for reals


----------



## maltyy (Jan 3, 2012)

I predict Swagdara mopping the floor with the Kages, chapter ends with Kurama teaching Naruto the full Super Saiyan Bijuu Mode V2


----------



## atenzor (Jan 3, 2012)

hahahaha that prediction was epic, tobi absorbing madara just like that... like a BOSS


----------



## Agony (Jan 3, 2012)

silenceofthelambs said:


> [sp]*Chapter 569: Legacy
> 
> Naruto and Son Goku stare at each other for a few moments, both sensing the beginning of a great partnership.
> 
> ...


this is crazy.best prediction ever.


----------



## Deadway (Jan 3, 2012)

*Prediction*
*Faster*

Goku: Alright listen up!
Naruto: Yes!
Goku: These chains are easily broken...problem is...they reform almost instantly.
Naruto: So what can I do?
Goku: Naruto, what is your chakra nature?
Naruto: Umm.....wind!
Goku: Do you have any wind techniques that can cut?
Naruto: Ye-yea! The Rasenshuriken!
Goku: Great, we can start there. Launch that technique at the chains!
Naruto: Got it!
Naruto: Kage bunshin no-
Naruto: !?
_Naruto falls down_
Goku: ...
Naruto: What? I have no ...chakra....
Goku: Kurama! Give him your chakra! Why are you stealing it?
Kurama: I'm not you dumb monkey...he's at his limit. And I'm not gonna give him chakra when it;s not going to work.
Goku: You got any better ideas?
Kurama: As a matter of fact I do.
Naruto: !
Goku: Then spit it out.
Kurama: .... and why should I. You don't deserve to be freed.
Naruto: Kurama why are you being selfish? Just help us! Help me here I need you!
Kurama: ! 
Goku: ....
Kurama: *what is this that I feel.....warmth? Naruto....you really are a mirror image of him.*
Kurama: Fine. but listen up.
Naruto/Goku: Yes!
Kurama: Those chains are chakra seaking. They will automatically hold down the strongest chakra in the area. If I give you ALL my chakra, you will be the dominant person there Naruto however...
Naruto: ...however what?
Goku: If the chakra chains grab you...you will be pinned down forever...and you'll be helpless in front of the masked one.
Naruto: So in other words....
Kurama: The chains will separate us Naruto...once and for all. 
Naruto: !
Naruto: *Seperated....from the 9 tails....no one would fear me....is this..*
Goku: *I don't get it....even if this kid could outrun the chains...which is almost impossible....why would Kurama suggest it....he would end up in the worst possible place*
Kurama: Are you ready Naruto.
Naruto: Ye-yea..
Kurama: Here it goes (Kyuubi gives him chakra)
Naruto: holy!!! This power (Naruto is back in RM)
Goku: Naruto, Here they come!
Naruto: Right! 
_The chains starts coming off Goku and heading towards Naruto_
_Naruto dodges _
Goku: He's fast...but can he keep it up?
Naruto: These chains are quick...almost as fast as grandpa raikage!
Goku: Naruto don';t get cocky, these chains keep getting faster!
_The chains go faster_
Naruto: Shit! They're tremendously fast niow!
_Naruto almost gets caught_
Kurama: .....
Goku: *Even with his speed..he won't make it... he needs more chakra!* Kurama, give him more!
_Naruto struggles _
Kurama: ....
Naruto: This is impossible! It's like they're lightspeed!
_Naruto's foot gets caught but he smashes it with a chakra fist_
Kurama: *He really is trying....to save me...*
_Naruto gets backed into a corner_
Naruto: Shit! (flashback) *I'll end this war on my own*--* I won't fail*--
Goku: ALMOST THERE NARUTO!
_Naruto is about to be impaled by the chains_
Naruto: (flashback) Pa, how did my dad's flying thunder god technique work?
Pa: buahaha you want da learn it? 
Naruto: Yup!
Pa: Well...da basics are ppretty simple,...but hard da pull off! you just need chakra beacons!
Narutohakra beacons?
Pa: Yerh boy...like a place to store some of your chakra so you know where ta teleport ya know?
Naruto: So how can I do it?
Pa: Ya already do ma boy! Everyone does! Whatever you touch, you put chakra into it! You just need to be able to sense that chakra and of course ya need yer speed!
Naruto: Well...I have sage mode now....so I can sense chakra...but what about my speed?
Pa: Well...I guess the next thing you gotta do is become...(flashback ends with naruto's face in RM + Sm mode)
Naruto: Faster!
_Naruto teleports to where he was first standing_
Kurama: !! That is
Goku: I'm FREE!
Naruto: Woah....when did I get all this chakra?
Kurama: I had to be sure....that you truly wanted me inside you forever...you had the option to get rid of me yet you didn't...you fought....when I came to that conclusion...I gave you the rest of my chakra.
Naruto: Awesome....I feel like I can...
Goku: You're still alive in my mouth Naruto! 
Naruto: That's right....I touched him right when the battle started with my chakra....that means..

Tobi outside the battlefield.
Tobi: Hm?
_Naruto stands on top of Goku_
Kakashi: !
Hachibi: He's alive!
Tobi: confident are we? Two tailed beasts on your side won't be able to stop me. 
Naruto: Two won't....
Kurama: Do it Naruto!
Tobi: !
Tobi gets punched in the face by Naruto
Naruto: But three will!
*Chapter end.*


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Jan 3, 2012)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow this is excellent!  i bet if kishimoto read this he would undoubtedly be amazed.


----------



## Perv_Shinobi (Jan 3, 2012)

I predict shit will happen.............and I mean, Naruto will not display his superior power; which everyone would want; but will show us how dialog helps. 

He will convince most of the tail beast to side with him and kick some ass. This will then indicate to us that the Great Nine Path Shinobi was friends with the tail beast he created.

And, one of the beast will indicate to us that Naruto reminds them of the Great Nine Path Shinobi...................this is my prediction


----------



## Lovely (Jan 3, 2012)

I do hope we switch to another scenario next chapter.


----------



## Klue (Jan 3, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Prediction*
> *Faster*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Pretty awesome - outside of the "asspull" FTG variant.


----------



## Chibason (Jan 3, 2012)

@SilenceoftheLambs- Another excellent prediction. I often hope it goes goes the way you predict


----------



## Friday (Jan 3, 2012)

Prediction: Sasuke is going to be super kawaii in the next chapter pek


----------



## Escargon (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a bad feeling this whole chapter will be just Son talking to Naruto and lastly joining his side.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jan 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Pyrossword said:


> Wow. I don't think there's point reading the next chapter after this.





Deadway said:


> Great, now the next chapter is gonna be shit compared to this. Oh well.





Skywalker said:


> Kishi should take notes.





MEIzukage said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!





Saturnine said:


> That prediction was fucking awesome, if I do say so





Agony said:


> this is crazy.best prediction ever.





rickmartin said:


> wow this is excellent!  i bet if kishimoto read this he would undoubtedly be amazed.





Chibason said:


> @SilenceoftheLambs- Another excellent prediction. I often hope it goes goes the way you predict






*Thank you all for your kind words! They are very much appreciated!  *



Skywalker said:


> I wonder how his die hard fans would react?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Well, Klue, it's ultimately up to you to decide if that was just another one of Tobi's ruses, or a true betrayal on his part.

Let that idea ferment in your mind for a while. *


----------



## Klue (Jan 3, 2012)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Well, Klue, it's ultimately up to you to decide if that was just another one of Tobi's ruses, or a true betrayal on his part.
> 
> Let that idea ferment in your mind for a while. *



Damn you. 


So wait, is he just holding Edo Madara hostage, or actually trying to make use of his power some how? If the latter, how would it work exactly?



Sounds cool, I admit.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jan 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> Damn you.
> 
> 
> So wait, is he just holding Edo Madara hostage, or actually trying to make use of his power some how? If the latter, how would it work exactly?
> ...



*Hypothetically () speaking, if Tobi were just trying to deceive the Kage into believing he wasn't Madara's ally, then the purpose of absorbing him into his private dimension would be to free him from Kabuto's control (either through powerful Sharingan genjutsu, or a Rinnegan Soul Removal followed by Rinne Tensei). They would then proceed to Naruto and Bee's location, and stomp fight to the death.

Consider that Tobi has many faces of manipulation. You never know which he's wearing, and you never know when he's telling the truth. To summarize:

I confirm or deny nothing. *


----------



## Klue (Jan 3, 2012)

That sounds kinda awesome. I would hope that Tobi and Madara continue to work together though. Manga lacks bad guys at the moment.

The end draws near.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jan 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> That sounds kinda awesome. I would hope that Tobi and Madara continue to work together though. Manga lacks bad guys at the moment.
> 
> The end draws near.



*As do I.

Know that I would never one-panel Rinnegan Madara there is still a chance of it happening. Madara has serious knowledge on Edo Tensei's one true purpose; would it be outlandish to suggest that he knows how to stop/break it, the one thing his clone partner didn't?

Furthermore, you can't control the power of a god. Try all you might, he will be free again. *


----------



## MS81 (Jan 4, 2012)

If Kakashi says he wanna finish the fight with Bijuu's quick, I hope that means he developed the supressing seal that Jiraiyah gave him.


----------



## Summers (Jan 4, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Nah, this is what KCM V2 will look like



That looks to cool. Naruto wont get it.Remember the fate of his cape?


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 4, 2012)

summers said:


> That looks to cool. Naruto wont get it.Remember the fate of his cape?



Don't remind me about the Sage cape


----------



## auem (Jan 4, 2012)

even a silhouette of rikodu in next chapter will make my day....
see how modest my requirement is..


----------



## CA182 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





silenceofthelambs said:


> *Chapter 569: Legacy
> 
> Naruto and Son Goku stare at each other for a few moments, both sensing the beginning of a great partnership.
> 
> ...







Damnit. Why did I read that prediction! 

Now I'm gonna be dissapointed... 

---

Prediction for next chapter

The seals are uzumaki seals based on a swirl, so the only way to break them will be oppose them with a swirl in the other direction.

Enter Rasengan!


----------



## Jizznificent (Jan 4, 2012)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this prediction  is pretty badass. 


WhitefangFlash said:


> Zabuza


close but no dice.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 4, 2012)

I Predict Gokage vs Madara, i'm just gonna predict that till it actually happens  . i don't want it to be off-paneld


----------



## Mitch662 (Jan 4, 2012)

I posted this in another thread but it also fits here. My prediction =



_Madara is shown standing over the 5 fallen Kage._

*Edo Madara:* You are weak, nothing has changed since when I was made of live flesh.

_From behind Madara a voice sounds off..._

*???:* If you seek to battle with someone of power then test yourself against me before I destroy Konoha.

*Edo Madara:* Who are you?

*Sasuke:* I am the true Uchiha...I am revenge...I am SASUKE!

*Edo Madara:* Ah, I can tell by looking into your hax eyes that you are indeed powerful. I no longer have the will to walk this earth and wish to go back to my rest. Here...let me touch your forhead with my finger so that I can pass on all my power and knowledge on to you so that you can yet power up again with no training involved.

*Sasuke:* Hnn....

*Edo Madara:* By the way someone said there was a rumor that someone in South America called your mother a dirty name...you may want to look into that.

*Sasuke:* After I destroy Konoha I shall exterminate EVERYONE in this South America!! Hnn!

_Edo Madara sticks his index finger on Sasuke's forehead and transfers all his powers and knowledge into Saskue's brain and then fades away. Sasuke then takes off his shirt and lets everyone gaze upon his hairless chest. Everyone within visual distance of Sasuke has a nosebleed and the chapter ends for that week._


----------



## Naklin (Jan 4, 2012)

I really wanna see Madara vs Kage battle 

and @ Mitch 
HAHA


----------



## Addy (Jan 4, 2012)

i predict sakura or jugo or sasuke. 

im sorry but kishi is gonna do it


----------



## Mateush (Jan 4, 2012)

569 chapter - Jugo & Suigetsu meet Sasuke at Orochimaru's hideout.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 4, 2012)

Addy said:


> i predict sakura or jugo or sasuke.
> 
> im sorry but kishi is gonna do it


Let's not ruin the chapter with their filth.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Jan 4, 2012)

Melodie said:


> I Predict Gokage vs Madara, i'm just gonna predict that till it actually happens  . i don't want it to be off-paneld



i really want to see the 5 kage vs madara battle as well. 

i'll be extremely infuriated if half of the battle got off-paneled


----------



## Klue (Jan 5, 2012)

Mitch662 said:


> I posted this in another thread but it also fits here. My prediction =
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess this was intended to induce lulz.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't remember where we left off. Don't remember the last chapter at all...

Can someone remind me ? So I can make a prediction based on that.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jan 5, 2012)

The three-tails shall be named Kamehameha, calling it now.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 5, 2012)

Spoiler confirmed by Ohana:

_I'd appreciate it if you guys find better ways of passing the time. Please, don't do this. -*SaiST*_

Naruto frees Son
Naruto gives a stirring speech to Son
Kurama notices; has a change of heart and gives Naruto more chakra
Tobi finally notices what's going on
It's too late, Son is free!
Son's jinchuuriki collapses and turns into dust
Next chapter: 3 vs 5!


----------



## Hitt (Jan 5, 2012)

^Is it extra SUPER confirmed?

Anyway, I predict Naruto starts a campaign to turn the tide by recruiting bijuu.  Somehow this powers him up even more.  We might even learn who Tobi could be.

Btw, at this point I really do think Tobi might not be a Uchiha at all.


----------



## Escargon (Jan 5, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I don't remember where we left off. Don't remember the last chapter at all...
> 
> Can someone remind me ? So I can make a prediction based on that.



Uh yes the cliffhanger sucked, everyone tought that the fox would give Naruto chakra mode but he didnt care, Tobi just hid behind a tree and wanked instead of capturing Naruto, Kakashi said "im almost out of chakra" (Kakashi and Gai is fighting waves of Starcraft things), Naruto teleports somewhere where the big monkey is sealed (or ape idk), and talk no jutsu him. The chapter ends with "Okay Naruto, release me and i might join your side!"

I so hope he goes rampage on Naruto for the lols.

And people still have hope that Tobi is someone else than a modified Madara clone lmao.



Golden Circle said:


> Spoiler confirmed by Ohana:
> 
> _I'd appreciate it if you guys find better ways of passing the time. Please, don't do this. -*SaiST*_
> 
> ...



Well you can easily guess this. Though i would like to see some flashbacks. Be it Rsennin or the real Madara being in the same room with Nagato and another boy.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 5, 2012)

my life lacks naruto spoilers 



silenceofthelambs said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why? why do i read your fucking predictions?


its so much better than the actual chapters, dammit! wait for spoilers feels just so pointless now


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 5, 2012)

Escargon said:


> I so hope he goes rampage on Naruto for the lols.



Even though it's unlikely, I'm going to predict this just because I want it to happen.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 5, 2012)

Ugh.  Something interesting in a non-Kakashi related way needs to happen this week.  It's kinda sad when the best thing in a chapter is a new jutsu, but that's the most I could give 568 last week.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 5, 2012)

Tobi needs to do something interesting now.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 5, 2012)

Something interesting = take off his mask?


----------



## Cjones (Jan 5, 2012)

Or getting of his ass. Still I'm thinking Tobi is going to pull something epic soon.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 5, 2012)

Tobi's needed to do something interesting for awhile now.  We really need a killing Konan, I'm the darkness speech thingy soon.


Someone make up a good fake spoiler...


----------



## Mister (Jan 5, 2012)

I do want to get some more personal information about Tobi in the upcoming chapter, particularly about his identity.

But I feel a switch or the back story of the Bijuu is more likely. Probably even some squad action, where back up arrives for Naruto. 
Though I hope Mangetsu is still fighting around. 

I get the feeling that the chances of seeing Itachi, or at least knowing his plan, are somewhat bleak.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 5, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> Someone make up a good fake spoiler...


Scene switches to Madara/Kages
its Tsunade and kage vs Madara!
Madara say he screwed her mother
Tsunade  and creates a big shockwave through the ground!
Oonoki and Gaara are leaping all over the place fighting
Raikage crying can't fight my arm why can't I use my arm
Madara knocks Mei to the ground and ask bend over
but Mei don't take that from anybody!
Mei uses lava blow job and groin punch! It's super effective!
Madara leaps around all over the place holding his groin shouting can't see
my face my face I can't feel my face

Scene switch to Naruto
Naruto give epic speech
all go over Son head
Kurama address Naruto you're my bitch now
Kurama steals all Naruto chakra
Naruto die

Scene switch to Tobi
Tobi see nothing through mask sHes blind
Kurama and Son go full-form and fight and say
lol uchiha u blind u gonna die

Imagine the situation... two biju vers zombes
and u can't do nothing u gonna die!

Biju rip heads legs off all over the place
and all you can hear is the sound of bones crunching
end fight with blast and say lol ur zombes ar dust now u die

Tobi blind pat surface start shouting
where do they com form can't see can't see
Kurama blast Tobi start end the manga
Kakashi die from blast too he too slow
Gai take cover behind rock and say
gud thing Im gated i survive i survice

Scene switch to forces
All fodder are dead
Zetsu stand over them and say
im too much for u now die

in the end they all fucked and say
omg zetsu ur the greatest thing alive
zetso don't give fcuk
get mad an tears up the place like crazy
all are dead now they go byebye

next chap neji vs zetsu


----------



## Summers (Jan 5, 2012)

silenceofthelambs,Could all that talk fit in a chapter, Naruto aint onepiece.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 5, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Scene switches to Madara/Kages
> its Tsunade and kage vs Madara!
> Madara say he screwed her mother
> Tsunade  and creates a big shockwave through the ground!
> ...



 holy crap; drop the crack pipe - you've clearly had waaay too much.  Tried to rep but was denied.


----------



## Yozora (Jan 6, 2012)

I predict Tobi interfere when Naruto try to release Son.


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 6, 2012)

I predict kabuto and orochimaru info


----------



## rac585 (Jan 6, 2012)

i predict Naruto freeing 4 tails

Madara mind fucks somebody

and Kakashi taking a hard body blow


----------



## Matt-Uchiha (Jan 6, 2012)

Fake spoiler/prediction of mine. 

    *Naruto and his shadow clones are pulling on the chains trying to break them
4tails:If pure force could have broken them I would have done it myself. These chains are made from that masked man's chakra. It's a special fuinjutsu from the Uzumaki Clan. 
Naruto: My name is Uzumaki Naruto!
4tails: While the Uzumaki fuinjutsu's could be used by others, they were made with the intent of being used by the Uzumaki, because they had a very rare, special Chakra. Perhaps your chakra could disrupt the Jutsu and let me break free. 
Naruto: I'll try
    *Naruto creates hand seal, focuses his chakra, and hits the chain with his palm. The chains become semi-transparent and the 4 Tails breaks free. 
4tails: I'm free! 
     *4tails begins to yell in excitement and pound on his chest.
Naruto: Hehe, you really are just a lovable ape!
4tails: Thank you Uzumaki Naruto. As I promised, I'll help you. When the Bijuu were extracted from the Jinchuriki, we were sealed inside of a special statue. That statue produces the metal that is allowing the revived Jinchuriki to be controlled. 
    *Naruto flashes back to the Edo-Jinchuriki with the metal in her breast
4tails: However, the masked man didn't re-seal us, he's simply transmitting our Chakra from the statue into the Jinchuriki. Because the Bijuu are creatures of living Chakra, to control the Jincuriki, he had to use this fuinjutsu to seal our "will" from our Chakra. 
  *Naruto flashes back to the 5 Tails breaking free, and Tobi using the chain.
  *cuts to Kakashi, Guy, and 8 Tails fighting the Jinchuriki
Guy: We need to help Naruto! He can't survive in a mouth that produces lava!
Kakashi: He's got the 9 Tails power, he'll survive for now. 
    *4 Tails protects Kakashi and guy from the chakra arms from the Jinchuriki. He spits Naruto out and he uses the Rasenshuriken to attack the Jinchuriki. 
Naruto: Don't worry, he's on our side now.
Tobi: Dammit! 
    *Uses Chakra Chains on 4 Tails
4tails: You can't separate a being of Chakra from it's chakra!
    *4tails breaks the chain, Tobi is astonished
Tobi: So, you've figured out the true power your mother left you, Naruto. No matter, this is but a minor setback. 
    *7 Tails, fully transformed attacks 4 Tails. He is knocked back, and 8 Tails attacks. 6 Tails transforms and attacks the 4 Tails. 
Naruto Kakashi Sensei, Bushy-Brows Sensei, hold back the 3 Tails and 5 Tails for me! I've got a plan.
    *Kakashi and Guy look at each other in agreement. Naruto charges at the 2 Tails. He rams into it and it lands on it's feet and charges back
    *Scene changes to Naruto at the 9 Tails cage.
Naruto: Hey, Kurama. I know you may not believe me, but I will get rid of that hate of yours. And I'll prove it by freeing the other Bijuu
    *9 Tails opens an eye to look at Naruto, and simply closes it looking angry. 
    *Back at the battle field, the 2 Tails charges at Naruto. He is powered down from the 9 Tails Chakra, and is in his regular form. He makes a seal and charges his Chakra, and touches the 2 Tails with his palm as it is about to ram into him.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 6, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> holy crap; drop the crack pipe - you've clearly had waaay too much.  Tried to rep but was denied.


ando-style predictions are best predictions. 

Dumbing it down and deliberately using bad grammar and typos was hard.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jan 6, 2012)

Naruto will shoot Rasengans out of his ass, well not his ass but his body. There will be 6 Rasengans that rotate around Naruto, then one at a time they will blow out of his ass, oops I mean body. And then Naruto will open the ass that is on his face and say "wow, I can now shoot Rasengans out of my ass. Thanks Kyuubi, you're my best friend."


----------



## Tregis (Jan 6, 2012)

The 4-tails gets freed from Madara's control and helps fight against Madara.

Hopefully some Kabuto or Zetsu show up too.


----------



## Tomcat171 (Jan 7, 2012)

Kakashi will run out of chakra


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jan 7, 2012)

I hope that this filler war ends soon, and Tobi actually fights someone.

The waiting is wearing thin.


----------



## Talis (Jan 7, 2012)

Son Goku will go Super Saiyan mode.
And some of my feeling is telling me that a part of Tobi's masking is going to break.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 7, 2012)

Kakashi runs out of chakra and gai gets beat and will get saved by goku and naruto


----------



## Chibason (Jan 7, 2012)

Prediction-

_-Inside Goku/Naruto mental plane-_

*Son Goku: "Come on, Naruto...an Uzumaki like yourself must know many sealing and unsealing techniques....right?"

Naruto:"Eh..I was never taught those, actually...But I'll figure this out."

Son Goku: "Well things are heating up outside, you need to hurry."

Naruto: "Ok...first, let me confront the masked man."

Son Goku: "Huh?! He's dangerous, Naruto. Be careful of those eyes..."*

_Naruto is spat out and he calls out for Tobi. _

*Naruto: "Hey Asshole, come on out. I'm going to finish you off now!!"*

_From behind Naruto a voice speaks_

*Tobi:"How about you come on in instead?", *_as he reaches for Naruto, his sharingan begins to change_

_Naruto thinks_ *'?!, this feeling?!'*

_Story switches to some fodder tracker nins making a move on a lone shinobi in the forest._

*Fodder 1: "Squad 1 & 2, ATTACK!!"*

*Fodder 2: "Squad 3 & 4, MOVE IN!!"

Lone Shinobi: "Kukuku...only 12?"

All Fodders: "!?"*
_
Suddenly a black aura consumes all of the fodder in mid air_

*Lone Shinobi: "Izanami"*

_Instantly the foder nin scream out in unison, their bodies shrivel up as they drop to the ground, dead._

*Sasuke: "Hmm, fools...I'll take your insignificant chakra, as well as your souls, in exchange for the time I wasted here....",* _his body now glowing with the dark aura_, *"...now, on to Konoha." *


----------



## Achilles (Jan 7, 2012)

Hopefully Naruto actually manages to hit one of the jinchuriki.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 7, 2012)

Naruto will convert all bijuus and they will become his summons.


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 7, 2012)

Prediction time 

569: Counterattack!

Naruto and Son Goku stare at each other...
Naruto: _Okay, lets go... Now how the hell am I going to free you again?_
Son: _*sigh*... You're Uzumaki, right? Isn't your specialty supposed to be fuinjutsu?_
Naruto: _Yeah, about that..._
Naruto recalls back to his battle with Kurama and how it broke Kushina's chains with power. He enters KCM and uses chakra arms to crush the chains completely, Son is freed!

Son regains his senses and spits Naruto out.
Hachibi (talking to Bee): _Seems like Naruto freed Four Tails from the masked man's control!_
Bee raps about Four Tails, but Four Tails yells at him because he didn't use his real name.

Tobi: _How did you?! Well, no matter... Maybe it's time to get serious..._
*All remaining Jinchuriki transform into their full form*
Kakashi and Gai are horrified as the Six Tails and Five Tails attack them and as they are forced to back off Gai uses Morning Peakock to try and hold them back. Two Tails and Three Tails both attack Hachibi at the same time, it uses it's tentacles to try to keep them back.

Naruto is forced out of KCM once again and he says that he can't maintain it a second longer. Son appears in front of Naruto, it has angry look on it's face, Naruto is confused. Son charges and fires a huge stream of Yoton and Naruto closes his eyes in horror. Naruto opens his eyes and sees that Son actually took out the Seven Tails, which was just about to attack Naruto from behind. Naruto jumps on top of Son and thanks it. Son then charges to help out Kakashi and Gai.

Tobi warps in front of Naruto and looks Naruto straight into eyes and uses his Sharingan! Naruto is trapped in an empty and dark world, where the moon has the Sharinnegan!! Tobi appears in front of Kurama's cage. He talks about how all the Bijuu are just chakra monster with no purpose and that he'll give them purpose by uniting them into Juubi. He makes a few hand seals and giant chakra chains start appearing from everywhere. Just as they're about to get to Kurama, Naruto appears in front of Tobi and seems pissed as hell.

Tobi: _What? How did you escape my genjutsu?!_
Kurama smirks and Tobi realizes that it helped Naruto out of it. Naruto brings down a massive Torii gate right on top of Tobi and Tobi disappears.

Naruto, who still has angry look on his face, turns to Kurama and it asks if Naruto is going to force it to give him more chakra. Instead Naruto twists the seal on his stomach and opens the seal. Kurama looks in confusion and silently thinks _"maybe he is different after all..."_, Naruto showcases his Colgate smile.

Naruto opens his eyes and he is in KCM, but it's much darker and seems like a combination of KCM and Version 2, it's almost identical to Rikudou Sennin's silhouette.
Tobi: _WHAT?! This is impossible, how did y-_
*Naruto used Shunshin and punched Tobi straight into face, his mask shatters*

// Chapter end!


----------



## 24 Hours (Jan 7, 2012)

Madara stomps the boringkages, Itachi shows up and releases Nagato, Itachi & Nagato VS Madara.  Tobi captures killer bee and Sasuke shows up to fight Naruto.  Only one can hope...


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 7, 2012)

i wanted to post this on tuesday but we waited damn near 3 weeks so here it goes

Naruto 569: Ascension

*inside son goku's mouth*

Naruto: "How can we release you from these chains"

Goku: "This is a uzamaki technique, only someone with their bloodline can release me"

*naruto get's an idea*
*flashes back to kushina and naruto's talk*

*kushina places her hand on naruto's forehead*

Kushina: "Son, i'm sorry i wasn't there for you but i wanted to leave you this"

*Kushina pushes her chakra into naruto, and smiles and dissapears*

Naruto" !!!!"
*Naruto makes the lion, deer, rabbit hand seal*
*Fuujin, Captive release technique*

*The chains dissapears from son goku and he is freed*

*the edo Roshi dissapears as naruto, and goku stand free on the outside*

Tobi "!"

*Tobi uses the 5 and 6 tails to attack using bijudama but it's blocked by hachibi and goku*

Goku "Naruto, you will need to release them the same way you released me to end edo tensai"

Naruto "But how do i get to the bijuu inside of them"

Goku "Dum ass, you can communicate and interact using your telepathy since you have Kurama inside you"

9 tails "Naruto, let me fufil this role"

*9 tails creates a link between him, naruto and the 5th and 6th tail*

*Inside the 4 tails, we can see it being bounded by chains asleep*

9 tails " Naruto the 5th and 6th tails do not have a mind of their own, they're mindless beast.If you release them, they need to have host that can control them or they will still be dangerous"

Naruto "But who would want to take on this burden"

*Kakashi and Gai are lying unconsious and the 3 tail is about to strike the fatal blow*

*Hachibi knocks the 3 tails away with the divine whirl technique"

*bee raps* "Stupid ass beast can't me, i'm the one and only 8 tails bee"

*Naruto see's gai and kakashi and makes a decision*

Naruto: "Uncle BEE, please  bring them both here"

*Naruto goes RM mode and makes weird hand signals" 

Tobi: "No it can't be, Ridoku Senin sealing technique, he's going to steal my precious pets"

*Tobi warps towards naruto but is struck by a lightning sword*

*mysterious voice: "So i see the weakness of your technique, that's why i couldn't hit you before"

Tobi: " YOU!"

*Naruto seals the 5th tail within Kakashi, and 6 tails within Gai"

*Kakashi awakens with a blue chakra coates across his body and his sharigan has changes shaped*

*Gai awakens with a green aura around his body and opens the 7th gate*

Kakashi" This power is incredible, my techniques are 100X time stronger now" Get ready tobi this is the end

*Kakashi glances at tobi and see's the figure that attacked him*

Kakashi "YOU! it can't be "

Side text "Kakashi and Gai's ascension, can they overcome tobi and this new threat*


----------



## Klue (Jan 7, 2012)

I hope Kakashi Kamui's Tobi and it's successful. That would be pretty awesome. Minato would look like a total n00b. 

Lol, fate.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jan 7, 2012)

i predict backstory of bijuus and rikudo.

naruto breaks goku from his locks in which goku spits him out and gains full control of himself, in which this starts a change reaction with the other bijuus as goku is talking to them all in telepathy to cause them to resist and it puts a strain on madara control.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm gonna be a rebel and say things switch back to Madara and Muubutomaru vs. The Gokage, Temari, Dodai, Genma, and Raido for a while.  I won't be surprised when i'm wrong though.


----------



## Klue (Jan 8, 2012)

The best thing that could happen for me - outside of a detailed flashback featuring the Sage - would be the immediate return to the battle between Madara and The Five.


----------



## kingcombo (Jan 8, 2012)

Klue said:


> The best thing that could happen for me - outside of a detailed flashback featuring the Sage - would be the immediate return to the battle between Madara and The Five.



Hell yea. I see where this thing with Naruto is going and I"m not interested.


----------



## Lammy (Jan 8, 2012)

Unless Madara starts spilling plot details about who _that guy _is, I really don't care about his battle with the Kages any more than Konohomaru's sexy bitches.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jan 8, 2012)

I can't believe the Madara vs Kage battle is happening off panel.


----------



## SageRafa (Jan 8, 2012)

Naruto is more important than Madara, deal with it :ho


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 8, 2012)

Naruto and Killer Bee are more fun to watch than the Kages and Tobi is more fun to watch than Madara. On top of that there's also the Bijuu. 

So to be honest I couldn't care less about Madara vs. Kages right now.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jan 8, 2012)

If Kishi copes out like he did with Kakashi and the 7 ninjas, and other characters in off panelling the war, with Edo Madara, then he's a stupid author who should be shot.  The first Naruto arc he did multiple battle stories at the same time, it just proves he's a lazy fucking author now and his stupid manga should die with the rest of the turd ending series out there.  I have no respect for an author who stops giving a shit about their own work.


----------



## auem (Jan 8, 2012)

R00t_Decision said:


> If Kishi copes out like he did with Kakashi and the 7 ninjas, and other characters in off panelling the war, with Edo Madara, then he's a stupid author who should be shot.  The first Naruto arc he did multiple battle stories at the same time, it just proves he's a lazy fucking author now and his stupid manga should die with the rest of the turd ending series out there.  *I have no respect for an author who stops giving a shit about their own work.*



perhaps you never liked bleach...

yes,kakashi's battle off-paneling is one of kishi's low...but i don't think madara vs. hokages will be ignored that much...basically we seen nothing of kakashi after his bold self proclamation,at least kages still did some(even tsunade landed a kick )...


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 8, 2012)

I hope  the next chapter showcases Tobi... actually, well fighting.

Tobi's Dojutsu approach seems, to be the least inspiring out of all the Dojutsu users...........


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 8, 2012)

but man people would be sooo pissed if kishi troll us...and jumps to other battlefield and wont show us the naruto-son thing xD

like last time we saw sasuke getting out... than we saw sugitsu and yugo going and talking about sasuke and karin... so now we will see where karin is or what sakura is doing...XD 

if we wont get the son chamber next chapter people will rage after all this wait and all this off topics duo lack of chapter ^^


anywya I wonder... what if naruto will get another power-up thx to son.. we know he is like fire related beast...he can do that lava cloak thing... and in the anime opening we see 1scene where naruto is like covered in fire ^^ maybe its a little spoiler from it...

like naruto gets on top of his yellow 9tails chakra form that fire mode that it would look like naruto is burning ^^


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 8, 2012)

Chapter ends with Itachi approaching Kabuto.

Then we have to wait a whole 'nother week to get anything good.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jan 8, 2012)

You know what I predict (knowing how Kish's mind works). Masked Madara will nearly defeat Naruto, and just as he is about to end the battle, Sasuke comes in and saves the day, but only because he wants to kill Naruto for himself. Which is the reason he betrays Madara.

- Quote this if it ever happens.


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 8, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Chapter ends with Itachi approaching Kabuto.
> 
> Then we have to wait a whole 'nother week to get anything good.



There's already two major battles going on, you wanna start third? :V It'll become even more of a clusterfuck than it already is.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 8, 2012)

I predict a shitty chapter. 
Probably lots of talk and flashbacks.
Prove me wrong kishi


----------



## Gabe (Jan 8, 2012)

The kakashi vs the swordsmen was offpanel because it was not important and other things were going on there was fighting everywhere. but madara vs the kages is important and there is only two fights going on. So i doubt it will be offpaneled we will see it i believe after the jins are defeated and before tobi fights. Itachis is still going after kabuto and he will probably end up saving the kages by making kabuto desummon madara. That is whyi think it will be shown. People just pack patience.


----------



## takL (Jan 8, 2012)

Kakashi's Year starts NOw?

i just wonder if naruto actually knows how to release son from the chains. maybe that's related to 'dat jutsu' of his.  well see it in the upcoming chap.


----------



## Kyu (Jan 8, 2012)

I predict a flashback of the RS.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 8, 2012)

takL said:


> Kakashi's Year starts NOw?
> 
> i just wonder if naruto actually knows how to release son from the chains. maybe that's related to 'dat jutsu' of his.  well see it in the upcoming chap.



well he might enter his chakra mode and rip off chakra chains... if that wont work he will use sage mode as it works really good in that space (durring the pull 9tails chakra game... he made lots of sage clones) which might be amazing to Son...

still son might tell naruto which chain should he start with to undo them

but I mode wonder how will naruto get out of son's belly... will he barf him out or maybe crap naruto out XD (crap him out while gainig some fire powerup xD).... or simply son will enter naruto's seal and so it will look like son was absorbed by naruto and naruto will fall onto the ground from midair...

yet 8tails will mostly be amazed that naruto was able to convince another biju to help out ^^  son might wake up and yell to 8tails back... "who are you calling stupid monkey !!!" (since 8tails mentioned it before 4tails swallowed naruto) and that will leave 8tails dump founded and go "whaa ?"


persoanly I would like to see if there will be any reaction in son... when he hears that naruto has uzumaki surname... kinda to confirm if uzumaki clan is closly related to rikudou senin


----------



## MS81 (Jan 8, 2012)

I just hope 4-tails give naruto a power up or share his chakra with Gai and Kakashi...


----------



## Gabe (Jan 8, 2012)

Why would the 4 tails give power to kakashi and gai he hates humans. He kinda like naruto only.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 8, 2012)

Gabe said:


> Why would the 4 tails give power to kakashi and gai he hates humans. He kinda like naruto only.



Naruto gonna tell him to help his friends with chakra....


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 8, 2012)

MS81 said:


> I just hope 4-tails give naruto a power up or share his chakra with Gai and Kakashi...




did you read the spoilers i posted earlier for your answer.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 8, 2012)

I wont predict Tsunade...because if I dont predict it then it might happen. COME ON JUST ONE FEAT KISHI PLEASE!!


----------



## Rama (Jan 8, 2012)

Maybe we will get back to the Kages fighting Madara


----------



## Olivia (Jan 8, 2012)

I hope that the Kages vs Madara fights gets off paneled once again.

However I stronger think the fight won't be shown until right before, or right after Tobi's mask breaks, guessing based on how Kishi writes.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Jan 8, 2012)

if the 5 kage vs madara battle dont return this chapter, ima be fucking infuriated! 

i wana see my boy onoki put in work already yo!


----------



## Idol (Jan 8, 2012)

a guy with the same old tripcode of T has poster on 2ch Toc and spoiler for naruto...

The tripcode is the same of his old tripcode, T changed his tripcode recently...

_Please do *not* post links to 2ch here.-*SaiST*_

I don't know if it is a fake.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 8, 2012)

tobi loses 2 jinchuriki


----------



## MS81 (Jan 8, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> did you read the spoilers i posted earlier for your answer.



about Kakashi becoming the 5-tails and gai becomes the 4-tails???


----------



## Chibason (Jan 8, 2012)

Lol Kakashi and Gai becoming bijuu suddenly while on the battlefield? :rofl


----------



## SageRafa (Jan 8, 2012)

And controlling its chakra right off.

Problably fake but saw in another site a "supposed spoiler" and here's the trans.



> From what I can get from the translation,
> 1- Naruto has become the Jinjuriki of both the Kyubi and Four.
> 2- Naruto is out in the real world
> 3- Itachi and Sasuke seems to have another brother/sibling
> ...


----------



## auem (Jan 8, 2012)

this is the supposed 'spoiler' by T Idol was talking about..

33 ：T ◆PecpvbY4/. ：2012/01/09(月) 03:19:22.97 ID:HC4r58vC0
    次号は五尾の孫と九尾のクラマに助けられマダラを押す状態に
    カカシの万華鏡発動
    トビがカカシをバカにするが、案山子が一言
    お前もうちはではないだろうと・・・
    ナルトはトビをみて、お前は誰なんだよ！？
    トビの口から語られる新たな真実
    トビは多分うちは一族も憎んでいる？
    そして、うちは一族の血を引くものは、サスケの他にあと２人いたと・・・
    イタチはサスケ以外に恋人も生かし暁にいた頃もかくまっていたが、マダラがあとから殺した
    もう一人の方はサスケのきょうだいで最近存在を知ったがサスケに知られる前に始末すると
    自分の作る世界には、うちは一族も千手も何もいらない
    サスケも駒に過ぎないと
    そして俺は誰でもない男、さっき言った通り
    だが新世界の無限月詠の世界を支配する王、いや神になる
    日が落ち始める


----------



## angel333 (Jan 8, 2012)

There is a possiablity that Naruto may be able to do what his mother did and be able to manipulate those chains which may be interesting.  Also the 4 tails may end up taking residence in Naruto, since he seems to like Naruto better.

I don't think Kakashi would become the host of the 4 tails, although that would solve his low chakra promlem which would make him VERY! dangerous since he would now have the chakra to back up his impressive arsinal of jutsu.  He would also be able to add more since he would now be able to use the ones that are chakra hogs that he couldn't before.  In other words it would make it interesting if it happened but not an outcome I would bet money on.


----------



## SageRafa (Jan 8, 2012)

auem said:


> this is the supposed 'spoiler' by T Idol was talking about..
> 
> 33 ：T ◆PecpvbY4/. ：2012/01/09(月) 03:19:22.97 ID:HC4r58vC0
> 次号は五尾の孫と九尾のクラマに助けられマダラを押す状態に
> ...




Isn't the trans I've posted from that? I don't have a clue on what's wrote there but it looked similar.

This:




> From what I can get from the translation,
> 1- Naruto has become the Jinjuriki of both the Kyubi and Four.
> 2- Naruto is out in the real world
> 3- Itachi and Sasuke seems to have another brother/sibling
> ...


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 8, 2012)

Idol said:


> a guy with the same old tripcode of T has poster on 2ch Toc and spoiler for naruto...
> 
> The tripcode is the same of his old tripcode, T changed his tripcode recently...
> anyway, you can found it here: *[REDACTED]*


'Confirmed by Himajin' anyone? 



SageRafa said:


> > 3- Itachi and Sasuke seems to have another brother/sibling


It's fake.


----------



## SageRafa (Jan 8, 2012)

Brother/sibling it doesn't mean strictly brother, who says Kagami or someone like that isn't Itachi's and Sasuuke's uncle/gramps or something? And he could even be Tobi, it would make more sense using them.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 8, 2012)

SageRafa said:


> Brother/sibling it doesn't mean strictly brother, who says Kagami or someone like that isn't Itachi's and Sasuuke's uncle/gramps or something? And he could even be Tobi, it would make more sense using them.


Ehhh?

I thought the manga said that Itachi and Sasuke were only sons?


----------



## SageRafa (Jan 8, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Ehhh?
> 
> I thought the manga said that Itachi and Sasuke were only sons?



Your uncle is the brother of your father, in this case Fugaku's/Mikoto's brother, and gramps is grampa Fugaku's/Mikoto's father. Or it can be a cousing, Obito. You don't know.


----------



## SilenceOz (Jan 8, 2012)

Please no more Uchiha characters..


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 8, 2012)

SageRafa said:


> Your uncle is the brother of your father, in this case Fugaku's/Mikoto's brother, and gramps is grampa Fugaku's/Mikoto's father. Or it can be a cousing, Obito. You don't know.


Oh I see, the spoiler meant that there could be another relative of them floating around?

I can live with that. 





SilenceOz said:


> Please no more Uchiha characters..


Why not? They've got to catch up to a whole _clan_ of Hyuuga.



Even so, regardless of how plausible it may be, that doesn't explain the different tripcode.


----------



## Mister (Jan 8, 2012)

> 1- Naruto has become the Jinjuriki of both the Kyubi and Four.







> 2- Naruto is out in the real world







> 3- Itachi and Sasuke seems to have another brother/sibling







> 4- Tobi wants to rule the world
> 
> 5- Both Itachi and Sasuke were just pieces in Tobi/Madara's plan.









> 6- Kakashi knows more about this than he seems to show.






----

That said, some of these have an odd chance of actually happening. Crazier predictions have come true e.g. Uzumaki clan, Rinnegan Madara, Nagato still being immobile and many more.

As much as I want to see Madara's battle with the Kages, I'm guessing we'll probably see other squads come in, Kakashi and Gai handle the second wave and Naruto and Son doing what they can; perhaps even Kurama's change of heart.


----------



## auem (Jan 8, 2012)

hmm...quite a bulls*** then...naruto already becoming 4 tail's jin...

anyway i think ohana may appear today or tomorrow...she last posted on dec 26th...exactly 14 days has passed...so high chance that she can get a copy today...

*@Sagerafa,*
can you read jap or speculating from some online trans..?


----------



## Bonney (Jan 8, 2012)

Sounds kind of plausible except for the other sibling bit. Unless the other person is like a uncle or cousin or something. Still seems a bit weird.


----------



## Deadway (Jan 8, 2012)

*3- Itachi and Sasuke seems to have another brother/sibling*

*3- Itachi and Sasuke seems to have another brother/sibling*
*
3- Itachi and Sasuke seems to have another brother/sibling*
*
3- Itachi and Sasuke seems to have another brother/sibling*

Seems legit.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 8, 2012)

Shall we discuss this spoiler like it's real like I did last time? It is on topic after all.

I wonder how Fugaku and Mikoto kept the little baby a secret from Itachi and Sasuke. :itsamystery Maybe sHe was older than Itachi. That would be easier to hide.


----------



## SonicTron (Jan 8, 2012)

It's Fugaku's illegitimate son from when he was just a young man, before Mikoto.  He tried to kill him but .... dun dun dun.  He got Zetsu'd.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 8, 2012)

SonicTron said:


> It's Fugaku's illegitimate son from when he was just a young man, before Mikoto.  He tried to kill him but .... dun dun dun.  He got Zetsu'd.


Dat Fugaku. He sure got around. 

If Fugaku did try to kill him/her, that would explain why Fugaku didn't have any problems with staging a coup.





> 1- Naruto has become the Jinjuriki of both the Kyubi and Four.
> 2- Naruto is out in the real world



It's good to see that Naruto is out in the real world once again. Naruto becoming the jinchuuriki of both Kurama and Son was a bit of a surprise though.


----------



## calimike (Jan 8, 2012)

spoiler is grain of salt


----------



## UchihaSage (Jan 9, 2012)

tobi is the brother of itachi and sasuke? it all makes sense now

dat kishi


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 9, 2012)

That spoiler is definitely fake, google translate is pretty well instead of it being unreadable crap. 

This happened last week with someone posting spoilers that translated well and they were all fake. 

If a spoiler translates well in google translate it's most likely a fake spoiler.


----------



## Naklin (Jan 9, 2012)

HAHA Itachi and Sasuke have another sibling? That sure sounds legitimate :ho


----------



## SilenceOz (Jan 9, 2012)

If were just making up spoilers and acting like  they are real. 



> Source: My Dad is Kishi's friend-
> 
> Madara or Tobi is actually Sasuke and Itachi's father.
> Mikoto just got around alot and didnt want Fugaku getting upset.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 9, 2012)

SageRafa said:


> > From what I can get from the translation,
> > 1- *Naruto has become the Jinjuriki of both the Kyubi and Four.*
> > 2- Naruto is out in the real world
> > 3- Itachi and Sasuke seems to have another brother/sibling
> > ...


I swear to fucking god i'll stop reading....


----------



## Klue (Jan 9, 2012)

Obvious fake, not worth our time.

Moving along.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 9, 2012)

Lol at another sibling


----------



## Hexa (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah, it's T's old tripcode and the poster's first post in the thread was "Test".  So, I'm guessing T's old tripcode was cracked.  But, I don't think the spoiler has Naruto being the 4 and 9 tails jinchuuriki.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 9, 2012)

Probably fake but whatever.



> 1- Naruto has become the Jinjuriki of both the Kyubi and Four.



Ugh.



> 2- Naruto is out in the real world



Okay then.



> 3- Itachi and Sasuke seems to have another brother/sibling



I'm going to assume this means a cousin or something because otherwise asspull ahoy!



> 4- Tobi wants to rule the world



No shit.



> 5- Both Itachi and Sasuke were just pieces in Tobi/Madara's plan.



No shit.



> 6- Kakashi knows more about this than he seems to show



Yeah, I bet he does.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 9, 2012)

Nevermind.


----------



## Hexa (Jan 9, 2012)

Thedyingbreed, that is what's called the "OP" of the spoiler thread.  It lists ohana's tripcode and some basic information about thread etiquette.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 9, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Thedyingbreed, that is what's called the "OP" of the spoiler thread.  It lists ohana's tripcode and some basic information about thread etiquette.


Oh shit that threw me off as I didn't think they would use her code.

My bad then.


----------



## Ginkurage (Jan 9, 2012)

> 1- Naruto has become the Jinjuriki of both the Kyubi and Four.



CALLED IT 



> 3- Itachi and Sasuke seems to have another brother/sibling


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 9, 2012)

At last a good fakespoiler we can discuss! :WOW



> 6- Kakashi knows more about this than he seems to show


Well in that case I wonder exactly what the spoiler provider is referring to. Is it Tobi's plan (ugh Tobito) or the past of the Uchiha? I'm guessing the past of the Uchiha because I honestly can't stand Tobito. The interesting thing about Kakashi knowing about the extra relative would be its relation to Kakashi's readiness to train Sasuke just before the chuunin exams. Maybe it really was because Sasuke was one of the last of the Uchiha why Kakashi gave him special attention.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 9, 2012)

i always had that thought somewhere that itachi/sasuke might have another brother we dont know about



be mad cool if it turned out to be true


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 9, 2012)

What auem posted is an entirely different "spoiler" that nobody translated.

*Spoiler*: __ 





auem said:


> this is the supposed 'spoiler' by T Idol was talking about..
> 
> 33 ：T ◆PecpvbY4/. ：2012/01/09(月) 03:19:22.97 ID:HC4r58vC0
> 次号は五尾の孫と九尾のクラマに助けられマダラを押す状態に
> ...









> Press the next issue spotted with the help of state dazzle the tail five grandchildren and nine-tailed
> Scarecrow casting kaleidoscope
> Kakashi is a fool but the Kite, the word Scarecrow
> You're also out and would not be
> ...



Looks like we already have two. Last time all the earlies were fakes. 

Then again, a few things in here match the other one that looks fake. 


...Madara with the help of Kurama and five grandchildren?  Anyway Kishi is more likely to tell us that Itachi is gay than have a girl be relevant, and I have difficulty believing he'd ever come out and say that.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 9, 2012)

I think it would be very nice if Kishi finally put an end to the "last of the Uchiha" thing that is going on. The revival of the Uchiha clan (the old fashioned way) might be possible after all.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 9, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> I think it would be very nice if Kishi finally put an end to the "last of the Uchiha" thing that is going on. The revival of the Uchiha clan (the old fashioned way) might be possible after all.



You mean killing them all? That would clear up the problem, too.


I can't imagine after 568 chapters Kishi would go "lol guess what? There was actually another sibling, and even though I have given you 50 chapters of Sasuke's backstory, there was never any remote hint of it!"

It sounds like one person wrote the fake with the 4-tails and the sibling and a second person decided to tone it down in an attempt to make it more believable by cutting out one of the two big reveals. I have difficulty believing that one provider forgot the jinn part, or that one just added it for no reason, so either they're both fakes or we have some insanely stupid spoiler providers all of a sudden.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 9, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> You mean killing them all? That would clear up the problem, too.


I prefer the other way



> I can't imagine after 568 chapters Kishi would go "lol guess what? There was actually another sibling, and even though I have given you 50 chapters of Sasuke's backstory, there was never any remote hint of it!"


It would have to be a relative of Itachi and Sasuke to avoid that problem.

We have had worse trolls/plot twists in the manga than that though. I still get an occasional tingle from my butt whenever I think about the revival of Madara.



> I have difficulty believing that one provider forgot the jinn part, or that one just added it for no reason, so either they're both fakes or *we have some insanely stupid spoiler providers all of a sudden.*


What was your first hint?


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 9, 2012)

Maybe by sibling they mean Cousin. Not sure. exactly if a cousin can be considdered a sibling but Sasuke did say hi to his aunt and uncle before the massacre. >_> And there isnt a reason why the wouldnt have kid at their age


----------



## Summers (Jan 9, 2012)

SilenceOz said:


> Please no more Uchiha characters..



Too bad, as fake as spoiler is I dont doubt that another eyeball will pop up. We might as well save ourselves the trouble and hope on their dick cause Kishi will and 1/4 the forum will.


----------



## takL (Jan 9, 2012)

naa they said it was sasuke n itachis long lost sister and fugaku's lovechild or something.

totally bogus!


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jan 9, 2012)

Mmm...well that spoiler seemed too strange to be true but luckly it was a fake.Now I can't wait to read the chapter and to see something about edo Madara vs the five Kage too.Oh... and some good interaction between Naruto, Kurama and Son Goku and some teamwork between Gai and Kakashi.


----------



## Klue (Jan 9, 2012)

Prepare yourselves for an emotionally charged Kurama driven chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 9, 2012)

perhaps this sibling is actually a half one, perhaps madara and mikoto, you know


----------



## takL (Jan 9, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> perhaps this sibling is actually a half one, perhaps madara and mikoto, you know



naruto isnt a hiru-dora(an afternoon soap opera for bored housewives).


----------



## SageRafa (Jan 9, 2012)

What would be the problem in Fugaku/Mikoto being related to Kagami or Izuna/Madara for example? Or Obito being related to Itachi/Sasuke like a cousin or something?

It's not probable, but it's not impossible or an ass-pull. Because we don't know nothing on Itachi's and Sasuke's family except who their parent were.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Prediction:


Kishimoto's Christmas gift to all the loyal fans eagerly anticipating a new manga chapter will be one rife with nothing but flashbacks, crying, and tedium. Maybe a revelation that the remaining Kage/Madara fight was off-panel.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a feeling that the madara fight actually will be off paneled


----------



## SageRafa (Jan 9, 2012)

If a see at least Naruto talking too every Bijuu or Son telling us the story of everyone + Rikodou's I'll be happy


----------



## rac585 (Jan 9, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> I have a feeling that the madara fight actually will be off paneled



I can see the fight getting off-paneled IF Madara crushes the 5 Kage and Kishi moves on to a Sasuke vs Madara fight.


----------



## Ryukitsune (Jan 9, 2012)

I predict that Naruto will release Kurama who will then show his true form: that he is a tsundere.  He will then promptly get tentacle raped by the Hachibi. :3

Kurama~ <3 He has suddenly become my second favorite character in the entire series. :3

And in all seriousness...:
1 - I can't keep track of all these names.  Who is Rikodou again?
2 - Definite release of Son Goku -snickers- and probable release, if not hinting towards, of Kurama.  There will also most likely be some other problem that randomly pops up in the middle of trying to do something important that stop/hinders them from finishing it for another chapter.
3 - Somehow, I'm not sure when, but Kurama will get to prove loyalty to Naruto (you know it's gonna happen) in a way that the readers are SUPPOSED to think "oh no, Kurama now kill/eat Naruto, we're all doomed".  Cliche. Gonna happen. Eventually.

By the way, huzzah for first post on this forum~
Wheeee~
-Ryu


----------



## Ninigi Uchiha (Jan 9, 2012)

Ryukitsune said:


> And in all seriousness...:
> 1 - I can't keep track of all these names.  Who is Rikodou again?
> By the way, huzzah for first post on this forum~
> Wheeee~
> -Ryu


Welcome to NF Ryukitsune!
Rikudo is the originator of ninjutsu. He was the first possessor of the rinnengan. He's mentioned here first:
Chapter 160
He's mentioned several times after that. Notice that Naruto has horns similar to him in recent chapters when in Kyuubi-chakra-Mode.


----------



## Fay (Jan 9, 2012)

Ohhhh I do hope Sasuke has a twin sister pek! I bet she'll be very pretty and badass


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 9, 2012)

Fay said:


> Ohhhh I do hope Sasuke has a twin sister pek! I bet she'll be very pretty and badass



And incestuous I hope.


----------



## Panther (Jan 9, 2012)

^^ Sasuko X Naruto gonna be cannon xD


----------



## Z3bra (Jan 9, 2012)

THAT fodder who lived madara's meteorite jutsu will be featured. I'm sure he takes out edo madara by himself while the kages all watch in awe being piggy backed by tsuchikage...4 men cell becomes a 4 ppl piggyback ride


----------



## Superstars (Jan 9, 2012)

Where tobi at? 

The time is now Kishimoto.


----------



## Uzumaki hinata (Jan 9, 2012)

tobi could be madara son it would seem that would work but i still  think its just the other half of black zesta with the eye in it

Don't really know where Kishi is going with this but hope its not that most the fight r off panel


----------



## Cromer (Jan 9, 2012)

Dat fake spoiler too long for me to enjoy...


----------



## Gabe (Jan 9, 2012)

I hope we get at least a little flashback of RS


----------



## Klue (Jan 9, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> I have a feeling that the madara fight actually will be off paneled



No, it's too important. 

Okay, it's not really important, but it's something Kishi should feel obligated to write after the current battle is settled - or at least, I hope so.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 9, 2012)

Roshi will be defeated/sealed and Son will be free in some way.

5 Edo Jinchuuriki, one of them is in his Rokubi mode and the others have the Bijuu shroud V2, remain on the battlefield + Tobi.

They gotta think ASAP in some way to defeat the others. Naruto should try once again with the Bijuudama.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 9, 2012)

Roshi will be from Uzumaki clan maybe ( :


----------



## Klue (Jan 9, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Roshi will be defeated/sealed and Son will be free in some way.
> 
> 5 Edo Jinchuuriki, one of them is in his Rokubi mode and the others have the Bijuu shroud V2, remain on the battlefield + Tobi.
> 
> They gotta think ASAP in some way to defeat the others. Naruto should try once again with the Bijuudama.



Do you believe that he will be successful in his next attempt?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jan 9, 2012)

naruto is going to go in the mouths of all the jins and break them free


----------



## SilenceOz (Jan 9, 2012)

I predict this chapter will have 0 action, OR It will happen in the last page Naruto will emerge with Full powered KCM and will lead the fight against Tobi and the Jin's using his new best mate Son.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 9, 2012)

I enjoyed the development, but a little action mixed in wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 9, 2012)

i am expecting a recap chapter, showing everything that is going on and ending with a cliff.


----------



## Perv_Shinobi (Jan 9, 2012)

i don't think recap usually exist........................just whats next.............


----------



## ~Link~ (Jan 9, 2012)

I hope we see a little more of the 5 Kages vs Edo Madara but I don't think it will happen...


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 9, 2012)

Netabare

Cave scene
saskay get out of cave and say
I will crush konoha but first
sunglasses no jutsu!

Scene switch to Tobi
tobi is fighting naruto
nardo is in a daze!
Tobi uses bijuu swarm! It doesn't do anything...

Scene switch to Kakashi
Kakashi and Gai bring deckchairs
sipping lemonade, watching world go by
Kakashi nudge Gai and say
hey dude did you bring any nudes?
Gai say why yes I did have a look at this!

next chap: the crown jewels!


----------



## Harbour (Jan 10, 2012)

Okay, i want to try too.
Naruto bumpfists with Son.
Son fight Tobi, Tobi use sacred chains.
Gai stabbed Tobi from behind. Tobi goes underground. 
Tobi try to warp Gai from behind, but Kakashi catch his legs from the underground. Now Tobi is tangible.
Gai kick his head by own leg. Tobi laugh and then breaks Gai's body in half.
Kakashi cry "Nooo", Naruto and Hacibi stay stunned. 

Scene changes. We see the corpses of fifth Kages and Madara, which stay and laugh.
But his chest suddenly breaks and we see serious Genma team, which already take out Muu. 
Genma: "Problems, bitch?
Kabuto: "It cant be!!!"
Next chapter: "Dinamic entry! What Madara and Kabuto will do against new Power?"


----------



## Yozora (Jan 10, 2012)

I predict 2 years timeskip.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yozora said:


> I predict 2 years timeskip.



Then next chapter, 2 minutes inside a Sharingan, Kakashi masters EMS after intense training.


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 10, 2012)

I predict Sasuke.


----------



## auem (Jan 10, 2012)

i predict itachi and kabuto...


----------



## SilenceOz (Jan 10, 2012)

I predict the chapter will have something to do with a war and involve a character named Naruto.

 I cant wait for my prediction to come true


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 10, 2012)

Netabare

Scene change to Konoha
Hiashi is temp hokage, holding down the fort like a boss
Shizune come in
Hiashi say sit on my lap bitch
Two guards are outside
and all you can hear is the sound of gasping and slapping
left guard asks right guard
what do you think is going on in there
right guard says i don't even

Scene change to Madara
Madara chakra is beyond description
ground is blown up in the sky
Oonoki grabs on to Tsuande shouting
the sky the sky the rocks are in sky!
Raikage undaunted and say lol no u think
Mei raise eyebrow and say
i thought your rocks were elsewhere 
Gaara faints and nosebleeds to death

Scene change to Naruto
Son put Naruto in chains and say
I'm gonna teach you a lesson

Scene changes to Konoha
left guard turn to right guard and say
i can't take it anymore 
right guard says i can't either and opens the door
they peek in
it's Hiashi and Shizune playing the Wii!

Scene change to Naruto
Son straps Naruto to a bed
Son takes a feather and torments Naruto asking
what did you have for dinner last night?
Kyuubi is behind Son laughing
haha lol u uzumaki u gonna die!

next chap: Naruto vs Feather! Who will win this epic battle??


----------



## Jad (Jan 10, 2012)

*I THINK*

It's going to show bits of the Kages and how they are doing. Probably show a panel of one of the Kages charging up a powerful technique, probably Oonoki.

He'll be like, "The youngings need to take over now, let the old folk lead the way" and sacrafice himself, letting his son take the place as the new Kage. All the Kages help him finish off the move so they don't look like they are doing nothing, probably making it so Madara takes a direct hit.

Next panel shows Juugo and Suigetsu finding Kabuto and a huge secret is unraveled. 

Itachi and Sasuke small panels of them walking in the forest, seemingly in the same area.

Gai and Kakashi pwning Bijuu's (I am very biased, but most likely having a hard time), last panel is a 2 page spread of all the Konoha 11 showing up and Tobi being surprised.

That is my take on how things are gonna look.


----------



## Lunki (Jan 10, 2012)

Jad said:


> *I THINK*
> 
> It's going to show bits of the Kages and how they are doing. Probably show a panel of one of the Kages charging up a powerful technique, probably Oonoki.
> 
> ...



No way. Who actually want to see those fodders... -.-


----------



## MS81 (Jan 10, 2012)

I really want to see what Kishi gonna do with Gai and Kakashi...

I always thought Kakashi and Gai would have boss summon by now,


----------



## k2nice (Jan 10, 2012)

I predict a great ass chapter tomorrow with sasuke, the kage's and anyone else that has a sharringan or is black.


----------



## Fay (Jan 10, 2012)

I bet the spoiler about the Uchiha long lost sibling is true :33!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 10, 2012)

Fay said:


> I bet the spoiler about the Uchiha long lost sibling is true :33!


what spoilers?


----------



## bleakwinter (Jan 10, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> what spoilers?



These

here

They're all fake though.


----------



## Neomaster121 (Jan 10, 2012)

Fay said:


> I bet the spoiler about the Uchiha long lost sibling is true :33!



lol just read it and i can say i just wasted my time


----------



## Klue (Jan 10, 2012)

Fake or not, that spoiler sounded quite interesting. Random, but interesting.


----------



## christoncrutches (Jan 10, 2012)

Fewer than 24 hours left...eep!

I feel like there's a good chance we get a glimpse of Madara vs Kages, UNLESS this is a flashback chapter. This is kinda lose-lose, because I think if we have an extended flashback, there's a good chance that fight will be off-paneled.

That being said, I think that there will be a lot of conversation this chapter, hopefully with some information revealed (I'm not aiming for the sky with a Tobi unmasking, but I think it's realistic to find more out about RS/Rinnegan/Bijuu).


----------



## Uzumaki hinata (Jan 10, 2012)

naruto stands befor son with a smile 

naruto if the is wat it takes for u to trust me i will just have to see wat i can to 

he grins son thinking to him self wat is with this kid is he not even thinking about wat i could do to him

scene switch 

out side the 8 tails and bee fighing sonhe has the 8 tails tinacles 
wraped around son and tring to force his mouth open

scene switch 

naruto is in thought and son is just looking at thim son starts to say some thing

son naruto you ....

naruto cuts him off u see son with a angery look on this facejust about to say some
thing to naruto about respect

naruto these chains look alot like mine 

son i know all the other Bijuu has thim

naruto think back to when he met his mother and remembering the chains how she said
the uzimaki was a sealing clan

son naruto wat are u thinking about 

naruto i was thinking about my seal if i could try to break it and if it was to weakin
if u could break it with force alone

son its worth a try

naruto bring the seal out and its is on his right hand 

naruto are u ready son 

son yes i am 

scene switch

Kakashi and gia standing be for a huge amount of of arms come staight to thim 

Kakashi gia i dont think ill last any longer i just used up my last bit 

gai stop your taking nonsence me and u will make it with youth alone
Kakashi falls to his knees and and gia turns and sees him gia rushes over

gia i told u Kakashi youth is all u need now get up

Kakashi and he begins to get up as his kness shake he almost makes it and bam
a arm hits him 

gia Kakashi u alright

Kakashi is bleeding and gia is jump around the arm 

gia u better not give up Kakashi naruto needs up to be there for him 

Kakashi is thougth naruto u r stonge i know u can do it u will do all it takes to finish this with out many more
ppl dieing aint that right Kakashi eyes starts to close 

sscene swithc naruto stands befor son looking at the chains

naruto now do it now son 

as son its butting so much force and naruto is putting all his will into the chains

u see thim break 

scene switch

out side the 8 tails and bee still fighting son 

son lit go of me u damn brat 

bee  it lookes like he is him self 

8 tails lits go of him and he opens his mouth naruto climes out

naruto looks out 

naruto were is Kakashi i dont see him only gia 

naruto rushes over to find him to see him laying there 
just about to die naruto makes a clone and sends him off to sakura

naruto clones rushing there with Kakashi on his back

back to the battle feild naruto finds gia 

naruto gia come with me 

gia said ok wat ever u say

naruto is rushing with gia back to son they jump on his head

naruto gia this is son the king of the apes he will be helping us in this fight

gia goes ok wat a relief 

son who said i would help him i said i would think about trusting you

naruto i would liek u to help me for a short time and for your help 
i will see to it u do not get seals for the rest of my life 

son in thought why should i help him well the not being sealed is good
but can i trust him

scene switch

son in telepath with Kurama

son i know u can he me wat would you do

Kurama i am not u 

son if u was me would you help 

Kurama i truly hate naruto but i can say that he has never did any thing
wronge to me and he will always do wat he saids he would

scene switch 

out side tobi in thought damn that brat always pissing me off he will not have the rest

scene switch 

naruto and gia on top of sons head 

son i will help 

naruto i would like you to help gia he is a bit of a DA but he will be nice to you

son very well

gia lit the power of yought force are way 

son in thought that damn human on top of me is so damn loud he needs to shut up

gia know with the 4 tails on are side we cant lose

son damn u human i have a name it is son the king of ape the sage of 6 paths named me him self 

gia i am sorry youth was floing and it just came out

scene switch to naruto clone with Kakashi 

naruto clone not much longer hang in there 

end

as made by me uzumaki hinata


----------



## daschysta (Jan 10, 2012)

rofl. Kakashi isn't nearly the pussy you make him out to be in that fanfic.


----------



## Ryukitsune (Jan 10, 2012)

I still think Tobi is Madara in Obito's body.  Orochimaru had that "body switch immortality" technique, why can't Madara (who is 10x more badass) have something similar?

Also, that spoiler (the one posted and verified 'fake') really made no sense.
Too much like bad fanfiction (heh..."bad fanficition"...that's just being redundant).

However, I did like the idea of Naruto becoming the Jinchuuriki for the 4-tails as well.  That would allow for him to become the eventual host of all the tailed beasts and, possibly, developing a new technique to keep the future generation from ever having to carry the burden that he and the other Jinchuuriki had faced.


----------



## daschysta (Jan 10, 2012)

I just want to see what Kakashi and Gai can do against the v2's and the 6 tails that is released. They both seem confident in their ability to finish quickly and aid naruto, let's see what they have up their sleeves.

If they are successful then both have been massively underestimated.


----------



## Uzumaki hinata (Jan 10, 2012)

Kakashi is not a pussy BUT he has been fighting the whole time the 7 ninja sword men hand haku thats enough for any 1 to be tired and now been holding off the tailed beast its just not realy right for him to last that long even he said he does not have as much chakera as every 1 naruto him self alone has 4 times that and he has said in the as chapters that is is almost out


----------



## Volture (Jan 10, 2012)

The Itachi and Sasuke having another sibling spoiler was pretty interesting actually.


----------



## bleakwinter (Jan 10, 2012)

Volture said:


> The Itachi and Sasuke having another sibling spoiler was pretty interesting actually.



God no.

If that were true, I would literally stop reading the manga.


----------



## Friday (Jan 10, 2012)

Sasuke impregnates an unguarded Sakura in a medical tent.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 10, 2012)

Volture said:


> The Itachi and Sasuke having another sibling spoiler was pretty interesting actually.



It was a bad idea for the Summers from the X-Men and it would be the same in this story


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jan 10, 2012)

another rikudou naruto hype on the way and bijuu slam.

Mask clowns bijuu controll render useless now naruto can unlock it fight now intresting.


----------



## KingBoo (Jan 10, 2012)

heard about a rumor that itachi and sauske have another brother.






i know it's not real, but i think it would be pretty cool if they did.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 10, 2012)

i dont think that another brother for itachi and sasuke fit.

now it could be another thing...and it could justify another level of eye interest.


kill your friend = mangekyou sharingan
steal your brother's eyes = eternal mangekyou sharingan
steal DNA from the heir of your heirs brother = rinnegan
steal something from another relative = ???


i still expect that madara and itachi/sasuke are related more than we think, so it would put Tobi's interest in Sasuke in perspective.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 10, 2012)

sasuke/itachi have a sibling

spoiler confirmed


----------



## rac585 (Jan 10, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> sasuke/itachi have a sibling
> 
> spoiler confirmed


his name... is naruto


----------



## WT (Jan 10, 2012)

Just read the spoiler about Sasuke and Itachi's brother. Insane. Hope its real.


----------



## Uzumaki hinata (Jan 10, 2012)

Rac said:


> his name... is naruto



well narutos mom was good freinds with susuke i just hope she was not fooling around with susukes dad it would ruin the whole story


----------



## SageRafa (Jan 10, 2012)

Uzumaki hinata said:


> well narutos mom was good freinds with susuke i just hope she was not fooling around with susukes dad it would ruin the whole story



No man, Minato the BAMF was tapping dat Mikoto like a 

But seriously I hope the spoiler I found turns out to be real. Itachi and Sasuke having a sibling [it doesn't mean brother] would be good, Naruto becoming the first Jin of two Bijuus would be cool too and the fact Kakashi knows more than he's telling us I believe it's obvious to everyone.


----------



## Escargon (Jan 10, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> sasuke/itachi have a sibling
> 
> spoiler confirmed



The fuck what? I hope youre joking


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 10, 2012)

Why do so many people want that spoiler to be true? 

That kind of turns the entire backstory of Itachi and Sasuke into a joke and screws with both of their characters very badly. I don't think even Kishi would pull that garbage. The idea of Naruto becoming the Jinn of 2+ tailed beasts makes even less sense. Giving him another bijuu implies that the Kyuubi isn't enough, which screws with Naruto's character badly, too.


And as one of the other members here said that T is no longer giving spoilers, anyone claiming to be T and giving spoilers is bullshitting us.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 10, 2012)

hehe and so it will turn out that itachi and sasuke had a secret sister... than that sister will end with naruto and their kid will be the next rikudo XD (uchiha+senju+uzumaki lineage all together) XD

but for real there new siblings... it wont happen... becouse then kishi will have to waste a WHOLE lot of chapters to do some background on that sibling... and durring war its rather hard to do this... since kishi had problems to do good itachi background on the whole image (we never saw his girlfriend for example...or his friendship with shisui...nor we saw what kind of person shisui was...)

so not gona happen... it will be more possible that somone will edo tensei sasukes parents to talk some sense into him... than add a new family member out of the blue...


well I hoped to get some short spoiler today ^^ but its seems its immpossible ;/ 

but mostly the next chap will focus more on naruto trying to free Son...and some kurama throughts about past and naruto who is doing his best to free another biju...

and the chapter will mostly end with son beign free from chains and we wont learn what happens till "chapter 570 [full number]".... so mostly it will be the usuall clifhanger... naruto gets son free and the result of freeing him will be shown in next chap

568 - naruto attempts to free son goku
569 - naruto gets son goku free
570 - result of freeing son goku (be it wild son with no host rempaging on the battlefield... or entering narutos body and make him host of 2biju's...kinda a wild biju can be sharingan raped and like 9tails controled but inside a host there is the genjutsu immunity when host and biju work together)

and mostly the next chapter will show up some of the next waves of attacks on gai and kakashi and them slowly getting low on chakra... so when they are kinda dry naruto will suddenly appear to save the day like allways...but that will msotly happen in c570  or c569 will end with naruto freeing son goku and when kakashi and gai are about to get hit... something will save them and chapter will end ^^ and so we wont know who or what saved them (4tails himself or naruto in new chakra mode as a 2biju jin)


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 10, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why do so many people want that spoiler to be true?
> 
> That kind of turns the entire backstory of Itachi and Sasuke into a joke and screws with both of their characters very badly. I don't think even Kishi would pull that garbage. The idea of Naruto becoming the Jinn of 2+ tailed beasts makes even less sense. Giving him another bijuu implies that the Kyuubi isn't enough, which screws with Naruto's character badly, too.
> 
> ...



what's this terrible news you speak of pika


----------



## Frawstbite (Jan 10, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why do so many people want that spoiler to be true?
> 
> That kind of turns the entire backstory of Itachi and Sasuke into a joke and screws with both of their characters very badly. I don't think even Kishi would pull that garbage. The idea of Naruto becoming the Jinn of 2+ tailed beasts makes even less sense. Giving him another bijuu implies that the Kyuubi isn't enough, which screws with Naruto's character badly, too.
> 
> ...



I agree, why don't they just give Naruto an evil twin while they're at it?


----------



## Harbour (Jan 10, 2012)

well:
567 naruto fight with tobi
568 naruto fight with tobi
569 naruto fight with tobi
570 sasuke has another sister/brother

its too unbelieveable to be a truth
how everyone in their family and even kishimoto keep in secret her/his existence?


----------



## Zelavour (Jan 10, 2012)

If they somehow get a sibling i really expect a big huge flawless perfect amazing reason for it, and why she or he has never been brought up and just plain got ignored.
Or maybe it means one of the Uchiha's like Kagami or whatever was their brother.
But i think, and hope, its fake.


----------



## Talis (Jan 10, 2012)

Whats with that siblings thingy, it's just fake like every ''early'' spoiler isn't it?


----------



## Chibason (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm just lol'ing at the desperation of some here... Those spoilers are so shitty, and obviously fake.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 10, 2012)

ZiBi21 said:


> 568 - naruto attempts to free son goku
> 569 - naruto gets son goku free
> 570 - result of freeing son goku (be it wild son with no host rempaging on the battlefield... or entering narutos body and make him host of 2biju's...kinda a wild biju can be sharingan raped and like 9tails controled but inside a host there is the genjutsu immunity when host and biju work together)



Two whole chapters of Naruto trying to free Son Goku? More like two pages. With the way Kishi has been rushing, Naruto will have made best friends with the seven-tails by the end of this chapter. 

Please let Son Goku be trolling him.



Chibason said:


> I'm just lol'ing at the desperation of some here... Those spoilers are so shitty, and obviously fake.



Yea, I wonder what it says for the manga when people actually think that Itachi having another brother is a plausible and/or good idea.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 10, 2012)

Because Sasuke and Itachi having another sibling out of the blue would make sense.


----------



## Yachiru (Jan 10, 2012)

I want to see that happening just to watch the forums implode.


----------



## Octavian (Jan 10, 2012)

sasuke and itachi having another sibling?

what is this i don't even... 

seriously, the people who post early "spoilers" should make them atleast remotely convincing


----------



## Spica (Jan 10, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Because Sasuke and Itachi having another sibling out of the blue would make sense.



WELL. It depends how open to it one can be. 

If the spoiler is true (Kishi, kudos for another PnJ) it could be... oh, I don't know - -- - _Sai_, who several people in the manga have already mentioned their similarities. So it won't be too much of an asspull, if he has already hinted so in earlier chaps. 

Not that I believe it.


----------



## Uzumaki hinata (Jan 10, 2012)

it will be so gay if it realy is true y would the even have to i mean tobi is just a black and white zesta


----------



## taeko (Jan 10, 2012)

An other sibiling.........


----------



## Fay (Jan 10, 2012)

Remember Kushina thought Mikoto had a daughter? I bet Mikoto had twins, but Sasuke's twin sister was hidden, all according to Tobi's master plan :33!

Or maybe Mikoto had a daughter and Tobi kidnapped her and threatened the Uchihas to pretend Sasuke was their new born baby. That would explain why Fugaku was so mean...
It would also mean that Sasuke's real father is Madara :33!


----------



## Rama (Jan 10, 2012)

lol Sasuke and Itachi have a brother, I cant lie I would like to see that happening.


----------



## Fay (Jan 10, 2012)

Rama said:


> lol Sasuke and Itachi have a brother, I cant lie I would like to see that happening.



I think a sister would be more interesting, especially if she's a female version of Sasuke. Then Naruto can finally stop crushing on Sasuke and pay genuine attention to a girl...and we would have Uzumaki/Uchiha babies pek


----------



## gershwin (Jan 10, 2012)

Too much soap opera. Not sure if want


----------



## Fay (Jan 10, 2012)

gershvin said:


> Too much soap opera. Not sure if want



Oh come on gershvin, a female Uchiha would be amazing :33


pek


----------



## Yachiru (Jan 10, 2012)

I would have it happen just to see NaruSaku and NaruHina go away <_<


----------



## Mister (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't care about another sibling. 
I've waited AGESSSSSSSSSS to see Tobi and Madara use their best jutsu; I've waited AGGGGESSSSS to see the Sharingan and Rinnegan's full capabilities! 

Of course, this is unlikely to happen, I predict we get some indication of Tobi's third eye which is probably Zetsu's eye.


----------



## Yachiru (Jan 10, 2012)

Mister said:


> *Don't care about another sibling. *
> I've waited AGESSSSSSSSSS to see Tobi and Madara use their best jutsu; I've waited AGGGGESSSSS to see the Sharingan and Rinnegan's full capabilities!
> 
> Of course, this is unlikely to happen, I predict we get some indication of Tobi's third eye which is probably Zetsu's eye.



Tobi would literally become fodder if this were to happen. Literally.

People would give as much of a fuck about him as they did to Giriko.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 10, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> I would have it happen just to see NaruSaku and NaruHina go away <_<


if sasuke get a sister, we can have 100% certain that naruto will end up with her


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> if sasuke get a sister, we can have 100% certain that Sasuke will end up with her



Fixed that for you.


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> if sasuke get a sister, we can have 100% certain that naruto will end up with her



>Naruto getting with someone who can be referred to as "her"
>people hoping that the spoilers are true
lol


----------



## Leptirica (Jan 10, 2012)

Iatchi and Sasuke have a sibling? Is it Sai? Because I've had some suspicions about that guy and his love of Naruto for a while now... It would make so much sense.


----------



## Mister (Jan 10, 2012)

A defo prediction would be that we see the second wave of Utakata vs Gai and Kakashi vs Fuu, Han, Yugito and Yagura. :ho



Yachiru said:


> Tobi would literally become fodder if this were to happen. Literally.
> 
> People would give as much of a fuck about him as they did to Giriko.



For some reason, I doubt this would ever be the case.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 10, 2012)

Fay said:


> I think a sister would be more interesting, especially if she's a female version of Sasuke. Then Naruto can finally stop crushing on Sasuke and pay genuine attention to a girl...and we would have Uzumaki/Uchiha babies pek



Not gonna lie... I'd totally drop narusaku for this :ho


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 10, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Fixed that for you.


makes sense too


----------



## SilenceOz (Jan 10, 2012)

So That's how Sasuke plans to "revive" the clan, by boning his sister.
That'd make for an interesting chapter.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> makes sense too



Ofc, they would keep the bloodline pure


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 10, 2012)

SilenceOz said:


> So That's how Sasuke plans to "revive" the clan, by boning his sister.
> That'd make for an interesting chapter.


well sasuke does seem to have tendence to incestuous stuff D:


----------



## yondaime 88 (Jan 10, 2012)

what is this sasuke/itachi have a sibling bullcrap? confirmed?

you can all suck my cock


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 10, 2012)

yondaime 88 said:


> what is this sasuke/itachi have a sibling bullcrap? confirmed?
> 
> you can all suck my cock



Art thou angry?

And nope it's fake


----------



## Klue (Jan 10, 2012)

Come on guys, let's get serious. What do you guys _honestly_ believe will come out of this chapter?


----------



## SilenceOz (Jan 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Come on guys, let's get serious. What do you guys _honestly_ believe will come out of this chapter?






SilenceOz said:


> I predict the chapter will have something to do with a war and involve a character named Naruto.


Well thats what I honestly believe


----------



## KingBoo (Jan 10, 2012)

i believe this chapter will reveal that the first hokage is itachi's real dad. 

here is the proof: beyond

look at those lines on his face! so if that's possible, no one should doubt that there might be a third brother. maybe obito was with sauske's mom this time, and she had to hide the baby under a rock or else.

(i decided to read some old chapters while waiting for the next one to come out, and i never realized the 1st had lines like that)


----------



## Superstars (Jan 10, 2012)

SilenceOz said:


> Well thats what I honestly believe



lol nice.

Seriously though, we either continue with Naruto and Son Goku or go back to Madara vs Kages.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 10, 2012)

KingBoo said:


> i believe this chapter will reveal that the first hokage is itachi's real dad.
> 
> here is the proof: beyond
> 
> ...






@Klue I expect it to not have the amount of stuff in it that I want thus making me disappointed.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 10, 2012)

Spoilers, rise up!


----------



## Summers (Jan 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Come on guys, let's get serious. What do you guys _honestly_ believe will come out of this chapter?



I predict we will be surprised, I mean did anyone predict that the Bijuu would start telepathically communicating and revealing their names?

Its probably a safe bet to think of something of the wall. I predict Kyuubi had a human form or its possible to go into one with Naruto's help. That's my off the wall prediction.

My regular one is that Naruto Rasengan's the all the chains, son Goku rebels, everyone else is surprised or wondering what's going on, Tobi quickly figures it out, some thrashing between the beasts. 4pages

Kakashi and Guy figuring out how to deal with the others Hosts, Kakashi thinks up a plan involving Bee Maybe Kakashi shows a new Jutsu.5pages

Kyuubi and Naruto talking about what he did and how quickly he freed Son Goku, Naruto suggests that he would do the same for Kyuubi, Naruto asks to work together with Kyuubi. 4pages

Chapter ends with Kyuubi not giving Naruto chakra but planing on helping him communicate and free the rest of the beast, Naruto says "lets do this Kuruma" Kyuubi takes note of Naruto calling him by name a bit annoyed and dismissive Tsundare style. The rest.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 10, 2012)

Son Goku will rampage on Naruto.
Fight goes on, Kakashi and Gai severly tired.
Tobi's sharingan changes into a familiar pattern!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SilenceOz (Jan 10, 2012)

Kakashi will say "Im almost out of chakra" then go sit on the sidelines


----------



## Velocity (Jan 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Come on guys, let's get serious. What do you guys _honestly_ believe will come out of this chapter?



The Four Tails is freed of Tobi's control and turns on the other Biju, which forces Tobi to make all of the Jinchuriki assume their full Biju forms. In retaliation, and because they can't win otherwise, Naruto goes full Biju as well.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 10, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Son Goku will rampage on Naruto.
> Fight goes on, Kakashi and Gai severly tired.
> Tobi's sharingan changes into a familiar pattern!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Son wont rampage naruto it has join the church of naruto like tue other bijuus will soon enough


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 10, 2012)

sasuke/itachi having a sibling is becoming the new hated idea after tobito

loooooooooooooooooooool. too bad in this case its true


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 10, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Son Goku will rampage on Naruto.
> Fight goes on, Kakashi and Gai severly tired.
> Tobi's sharingan changes into a familiar pattern!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He is not Obito.


Aji Tae said:


> The Four Tails is freed of Tobi's control and turns on the other Biju, which forces Tobi to make all of the Jinchuriki assume their full Biju forms. In retaliation, and because they can't win otherwise, Naruto goes full Biju as well.


Why do people want Naruto to go full Bijuu? It would just make him a bigger target for Rinnegan and MS users


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope tobi's byakugan is revealed this chapter. Then my tobi has the byakugan theory will finally be proven


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Jan 10, 2012)

I predict at the end of the chapter the cliffhanger is kurama/9tails agrees to give naruto all his power and that will keep us in a week long orgasm waiting for the next chapter. Its going to happen so bow down to my prediction. If I am right feel free to show me with green stuff.


----------



## Brian (Jan 10, 2012)

Gai will finally get serious

Tobi will be in trouble


----------



## eyeknockout (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope itachi/sasuke's sibling shows the true power of the sharingan


----------



## Chills Here (Jan 10, 2012)

I predict Sasuke vs. Kabuto with an Itachi twist.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Do you believe that he will be successful in his next attempt?



I think this is a good opportunity for him to give it another try. He's fighting against opponents that (supposedly) are able to do it as well and if they start firing their own version it'll get very ugly. I doubt he'll be protected in the same fashion as before by Bee back when he fought Kurama and unlike back then, they're up against 5 Bijuus.

But Naruto is about trying->failing->trying again and win. So I expect him to attempt it again, complete the Bijuudama but miss at firing at his target. 



Klue said:


> Come on guys, let's get serious. What do you guys _honestly_ believe will come out of this chapter?



Naruto frees Son from the chains and the Bijuu shares with him how to stop him and also Roshi's V2 shroud. Maybe some slight info about Roshi as a Jinchuuriki, in what way was he related to some of the Tsuchikages of Iwa and a bit of his relationship with Son Goku.

After Roshi and Son are dealt with, they'll put their attention to the Rokubi that was causing trouble.


----------



## Imamember (Jan 10, 2012)

Im calling Jiraiya...

either in an edo form to fight itachi or via flashback, flashbacks the safe bet i guess :S


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 10, 2012)

Imamember said:


> Im calling Jiraiya...
> 
> either in an edo form to fight itachi


Because Nagato vs Itachi wasn't bad enough, let's toss Jiraiya in next.


----------



## Frawstbite (Jan 10, 2012)

Imamember said:


> Im calling Jiraiya...
> 
> either in an edo form to fight itachi or via flashback, flashbacks the safe bet i guess :S



Edo Jiraiya won't be able to summon, go in sage more, or anything like that. I don't see it happening.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 10, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> *Edo Jiraiya won't be able to summon*, go in sage more, or anything like that. I don't see it happening.



Hanzo did it just fine.


----------



## Frawstbite (Jan 10, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Hanzo did it just fine.



The summons, who have a mind will obey Kabuto?

Even if he did, it would be pointless. Kabuto knows this, so it's not going to happen. So, from Kabuto's point of view, Jiraiya cannot summon.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Jan 10, 2012)

Imamember said:


> Im calling Jiraiya...
> 
> either in an edo form to fight itachi or via flashback, flashbacks the safe bet i guess :S



I thought Kabuto said it wasn't possible to Edo Jiraiya since his body was lost to the sea or something?  Wasn't it when he was explaining Edo to Madara and said that some are not obtainable, like Minato due to him being sealed within the Death God and Jiraiya whose body was unobtainable due to being at the bottom of the ocean or something?

Anyway...kinda surprised no legit spoilers have appeared yet.  I mean, someone could have produced something that at least sounded legit instead of that "another Uchiha sibling" garbage.  

I'll throw out a prediction just to pass some time.

More Naruto and Goku panels talking and attempting to break the chains.  

A Panel or two of Kurama lazily opening one eye to watch what's going on, resisting TnJ like a boss

Switch scene to Kakashi, Gai, and Bee who are trying to hold off the bijuu army

Gai, in reference to earlier when he went under the Falls of Truth and saw his "true" self, starts to doubt whether his "youth" can hold out

As per tradition of the last couple of chapters, 1 panel of Kabuto in some sort of "?!" moment and nothing else

Chapter ends back on Naruto and Goku as the chains break and Goku is freed, standing beside Naruto ready to help him in the next chapter.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 10, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> The summons, who have a mind will obey Kabuto?
> 
> Even if he did, it would be pointless. Kabuto knows this, so it's not going to happen. So, from Kabuto's point of view, Jiraiya cannot summon.



What makes you think Ibuse is mindless? It's obvious he was bound by a contract.

@Trance

Yeah he said Jman's body was at such depths the pressure is too crushing to get to it.


----------



## Frawstbite (Jan 10, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> What makes you think Ibuse is mindless? It's obvious he was bound by a contract.



If you honestly believe the Fukusaku, Shima, Gamabunta, Gamahiro, and Gamaken would be forced to obey we have nothing to talk about. Jiraiya does not have mind control over them. 

Hanzo wasn't taking sides at the moment, so the summon did as Hanzo did, and that was fight.

Jiraiya's summons know better, obviously.


----------



## Mister (Jan 10, 2012)

> Edo Jiraiya won't be able to summon



How do you explain what Hanzo, Nagato and the Nidaime Mizukage did? Furthermore, what Madara attempted to do?


----------



## Nuzents (Jan 10, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> What makes you think Ibuse is mindless? It's obvious he was bound by a contract.
> 
> @Trance
> 
> Yeah he said Jman's body was at such depths the pressure is too crushing to get to it.



I think what he is saying is that the Toads have proven to have a mind of their own regardless of contract.  Gamabunta initially refused to fight the 1 tails but changed his mind when he found out Naruto protected his kid.  

They have also proven to be loyal to Konoha so I just don't see it happening.  The other summons showed from ET's didn't seem to have emotions or ties with anyone...

Plus Kabuto already said he could not collect J-mans dna, so let him rest, it would be horrible story writing to bring him back.  I can't stomach another Naruto surpassed x guy again.l  We get it, lets move on with the enemies.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 10, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> If you honestly believe the Fukusaku, Shima, Gamabunta, Gamahiro, and Gamaken would be forced to obey we have nothing to talk about. Jiraiya does not have mind control over them.
> 
> Hanzo wasn't taking sides at the moment, so the summon did as Hanzo did, and that was fight.
> 
> Jiraiya's summons know better, obviously.



Actually yeah, I remembered Sauce having to force Manda to obey him with genjutsu.Disregard what I said.


----------



## Frawstbite (Jan 10, 2012)

Mister said:


> How do you explain what Hanzo, Nagato and the Nidaime Mizukage did? Furthermore, what Madara attempted to do?



I guess I should have worded it differently. 

Jiraiya's summons know better than to obey. They have shown competence, and they know better than to fight against the alliance. 

Don't you think?

No one else tried to stop their summons, and the summons didn't attempt to go against their masters.

You really believe that the elder and boss toads will be under some sort of mind control? I don't know what else to call it.



Seraphiel said:


> Actually yeah, I remembered Sauce having to force Manda to obey him with genjutsu.Disregard what I said.



Some if it was my fault, my wording was misleading.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 10, 2012)

I shall wake up and smile tomorrow. I sense a sexy chapter incoming.


----------



## Chibason (Jan 10, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Yeah he said Jman's body was at such depths *the pressure is too crushing* to get to it.



^Not for Manda 2....

I personally believe an Edo Jiraiya _would_ be able to summon, but he wouldn't do it unless forced by Kabuto...even at that, the Toads wouldn't fight Konoha unless under some sort of control/genjutsu anyways.


----------



## SonicTron (Jan 10, 2012)

Nuzents said:


> Plus Kabuto already said he could not collect J-mans dna, so let him rest, it would be horrible story writing to bring him back.  I can't stomach another Naruto surpassed x guy again.l  We get it, lets move on with the enemies.




Kabuto said he could collect DNA from Shisui's eye that Danzo had, and Jiraiya's blood from Nagato's 6 paths' weapons.

edit: and he implied that Tobi had both of these things


----------



## SilenceOz (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so looking forward to the chapter that it could have Sakura healing other fodder nins all chapter long and Id still be happy.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Jan 10, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Because Nagato vs Itachi wasn't bad enough, let's toss Jiraiya in next.



When did nagato vs itachi happen? 

I can only remember Naruto and killerbee with itachi as support vs Nagato.

What youve said is like saying sasuke defeated zabuza.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Jan 10, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> Edo Jiraiya won't be able to summon, go in sage more, or anything like that. I don't see it happening.



Kabuto could ressurect the former Ma and Pa(if there were ones before the current ones). Its an easy asspull to solve that problem.


----------



## Klue (Jan 10, 2012)

summers said:


> I predict we will be surprised, I mean did anyone predict that the Bijuu would start telepathically communicating and revealing their names?
> 
> Its probably a safe bet to think of something of the wall. I predict Kyuubi had a human form or its possible to go into one with Naruto's help. That's my off the wall prediction.
> 
> ...



This is a good read.


+reps.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 10, 2012)

I really don't think Naruto is going to free all the Bijuu.

Tobi needs them to resurrect Juubi, which means they need to remain captured for the plot to progress.

Edit: Oh shit, 9000 posts.


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Jan 10, 2012)

Goku the monkey is freed from tobi's control and at the end of the chapter kuruma says I will give all of my power to you I hate this man (tobi) .Defeat him Naruto!!!


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 10, 2012)

Will Kishi start this year with a bang...(Sasuke,Itachi,Madara) doesn't matter.

Please make it happen Kishi.


----------



## Detective (Jan 10, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Oh shit, 9000 posts.



All it takes is simply one more, and then you will be over it.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 10, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I really don't think Naruto is going to free all the Bijuu.
> 
> Tobi needs them to resurrect Juubi, which means they need to remain captured for the plot to progress.
> 
> Edit: Oh shit, 9000 posts.


I think when Naruto starts talking with the Biju-that means that the Jubi isn't coming.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 10, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Will Kishi start this year with a bang...(Sasuke,Itachi,Madara) doesn't matter.
> 
> Please make it happen Kishi.



568 was this years first chap.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 10, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I think when Naruto starts talking with the Biju-that means that the Jubi isn't coming.



The Juubi is coming have no doubt about it. However it is possible that Gedou Mazo is able to produce naturally the chakra of its sealed Bijuus and thus no longer need the beasts to produce the chakra once the beast has already been sealed in GM for some time.

That being said, it is possible Bijuus are free, but Juubi is coming, have no doubt about it.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 10, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I think when Naruto starts talking with the Biju-that means that the Jubi isn't coming.



But then where does the plot go from here?

I'd buy Tobi resurrecting a partially complete Juubi with like 7 or 8 bijuu, but if he  starts losing some there's no way he can possibly resurrect it.

No Juubi means no Moon's Eye plan.

No Moon's Eye plan means Tobi can't move forward with his devious plans.

And without that then what's left?

Neither Kabuto nor Sasuke can continue things for much longer.


----------



## Summers (Jan 10, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> The Juubi is coming have no doubt about it. However it is possible that Gedou Mazo is able to produce naturally the chakra of its sealed Bijuus and thus no longer need the beasts to produce the chakra once the beast has already been sealed in GM for some time.
> 
> That being said, it is possible Bijuus are free, but Juubi is coming, have no doubt about it.



Tobi will troll.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 10, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> But then where does the plot go from here?
> 
> I'd buy Tobi resurrecting a partially complete Juubi with like 7 or 8 bijuu, but if he  starts losing some there's no way he can possibly resurrect it.
> 
> ...


You seriously believe Tobi's going to win? When Naruto's been built up to defeat him?


----------



## αce (Jan 10, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You seriously believe Tobi's going to win? When Naruto's been built up to defeat him?



Two things to point out.


1. Tobi already stomped Naruto and Bee
2. Juubi's gonna happen


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 10, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Two things to point out.
> 
> 
> 1. Tobi already stomped Naruto and Bee
> 2. Juubi's gonna happen


Tobi's stomped a tired Naruto and Bee. Naruto couldn't even use his Shadow Clones there. And if Naruto starts getting a second wind when Kurama starts helping, AND he starts converting each Biju to his side?

Sorry. Jubi isn't going to happen. Naruto's the person who'll beat Tobi.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 10, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Tobi's stomped a tired Naruto and Bee. Naruto couldn't even use his Shadow Clones there. And if Naruto starts getting a second wind when Kurama starts helping, AND he starts converting each Biju to his side?
> 
> Sorry. Jubi isn't going to happen. Naruto's the person who'll beat Tobi.



Yeah he will beat him, just not now.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 10, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Yeah he will beat him, just not now.


...how do you know that? Naruto getting a second wind in battle isn't unlikely at this point. Not to mention that when Kurama finally decides to help-he'll have the power to beat Tobi here and now. That's the entire point of why Minato sealed Kurama into him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2012)

i'm excited about the next chap.


once naruto and kurama becomes the best of pals I feel like this manga will be close to it's end


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 11, 2012)

juubi will happen guys, the fact that kyuubi is about to help naruto is a sign of this.

this fight is the bijuu's last breath.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 11, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You seriously believe Tobi's going to win? When Naruto's been built up to defeat him?



Naruto will beat him eventually, but not here, and not now.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 11, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...how do you know that? Naruto getting a second wind in battle isn't unlikely at this point. Not to mention that when Kurama finally decides to help-he'll have the power to beat Tobi here and now. That's the entire point of why Minato sealed Kurama into him.



Just because the bijju will give him power doesn't mean he has mastered it. Besides I don't want to think of the curb stomp Sauce would induce on him and how much stronger Sauce would be than current Tobi by the time he fought Naruto.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 11, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Naruto will beat him eventually, but not here, and not now.


Why? If anything, the manga's been building up for Naruto to defeat Tobi here and now and rip off his mask in the process. You seriously want the big bad to win?

The manga _made this battle the final battle in the war. If Naruto loses, guess what *MANGA'S OVER*_. And all of the sacrifices will be for _nothing._


----------



## eyeknockout (Jan 11, 2012)

why do people want juubi to happen? It has a huge bulls eye for an eye. that's a perfect target for blinding from itachi's kunai. all that build up for a fodder beast??  do not want


----------



## Summers (Jan 11, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...how do you know that? Naruto getting a second wind in battle isn't unlikely at this point. Not to mention that when Kurama finally decides to help-he'll have the power to beat Tobi here and now. That's the entire point of why Minato sealed Kurama into him.



Kurama is going to milk this for all its worth, the fact that even after all the improvements Naruto has made and gaining KCM and he still needs Kyuubi's help will change Naruto's view on things. Hatachibi asking for Kyuubi to step in means that it still has enough power to change the tides even in such a daunting situation; fighting Edo Tailed Hosts with Sharingan+Rinnengan, plus Tobi. Kyuubi is going to need to get something. Dont give up your leverage Kyuubi!


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 11, 2012)

Maybe Tobidara just needs the Hachibi now, because he has the Kin/Gin brothers.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 11, 2012)

I promise you, I almost teared up when I saw the spoiler thread unlocked...


----------



## Hexa (Jan 11, 2012)

Nimander said:


> I promise you, I almost teared up when I saw the spoiler thread unlocked...


I read your post and then instantly relocked the thread.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hexa said:


> I read your post and then instantly relocked the thread.


Why? Aren't we getting spoilers tonight?


----------



## Olivia (Jan 11, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Why? Aren't we getting spoilers tonight?


For shits and giggles.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 11, 2012)

Hexa said:


> I read your post and then instantly relocked the thread.


you are too cruel hexa


----------



## Perv_Shinobi (Jan 11, 2012)

Hexa said:


> I read your post and then instantly relocked the thread.



Llol......Ha, ha,........man that was so cold and heartless............but funny...lol...ha


----------



## Summers (Jan 11, 2012)

Well I'm gone when folks start talking about real spoilers, I want this chapter that I have been waiting for, for so to be good. Spoilers kinda deflate it.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 11, 2012)

I guess I'm just the guy that fucks shit up for everyone else.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 11, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Why? If anything, the manga's been building up for Naruto to defeat Tobi here and now and rip off his mask in the process. You seriously want the big bad to win?
> 
> The manga _made this battle the final battle in the war. If Naruto loses, guess what *MANGA'S OVER*_. And all of the sacrifices will be for _nothing._



Tobi can't be defeated here. There is too much left for his character to end here. Chiefly his true identity, and the repercussions it will have on the story.

I expect Tobi to lose the ability to use the Six Paths here, possibly because he ends up forfeiting his Rinnegan to use Izanagi. But in exchange I also think he'll capture Bee. So both sides will have won something and yet lost something.

Tobi himself being defeated here makes no sense plot wise. He himself hasn't even really fought, he's just been leaving it to the paths.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 11, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Tobi can't be defeated here. There is too much left for his character to end here. Chiefly his true identity, and the repercussions it will have on the story.
> 
> I expect Tobi to lose the ability to use the Six Paths here, possibly because he ends up forfeiting his Rinnegan to use Izanagi. But in exchange I also think he'll capture Bee. So both sides will have won something and yet lost something.
> 
> Tobi himself being defeated here makes no sense plot wise. He himself hasn't even really fought, he's just been leaving it to the paths.


Except the manga's been building that. Naruto tears off Tobi's mask this battle, he loses, and Madara loses. That's what's been basically built up.


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

I agree with First Tsurugi; although, I don't see Bee being captured. Doubt Kishi would kill him off at this point.

If he does escape, I doubt we'll ever see the Juubi outside of a flashback.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 11, 2012)

The manga has been clear about this. If Tobi wins-the manga's over since he gets all he needs to do the Moon Eye Plan. That was laid out in the Five Kages vs Madara opening.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 11, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The manga has been clear about this. If Tobi wins-the manga's over since he gets all he needs to do the Moon Eye Plan. That was laid out in the Five Kages vs Madara opening.


revive the juubi doesnt mean that the eye of the moon plan will be completed.


thats why we can be even more sure that juubi will happen...they need to get REALLY close to succeeding, to make their plan have a lot of impact even without being completed.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 11, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Except the manga's been building that. Naruto tears off Tobi's mask this battle, he loses, and Madara loses. That's what's been basically built up.



When the mask comes off there's going to need to be some exposition, probably quite a lot of it depending on who Tobi turns out to be.

It isn't going to be like your typical episode of Scooby Doo where the bad guy gets beaten, the mask comes off, everyone shouts "Aha!" and the characters explain how they solved the mystery.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 11, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Why? Aren't we getting spoilers tonight?



I think he did because lol he can. Without reason.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jan 11, 2012)

can't wait till the real spoilers come out

P.S. is there anyway to change my username to Ohana?


----------



## Leon (Jan 11, 2012)

This chapter better be good. Naruto has been really weak these days and to make matters worse, it's been on a _lot_ of breaks lately. Kishimoto needs to deliver some real quality. The whole bullshit with the Bijuu is not only completely unrealistic (in that Kakashi and Gai are somehow not being obliterated) but it's extremely slow and corny. I doubt many people want to see these misunderstood Bijuu all give heart warming dialogue one by one.


----------



## dream (Jan 11, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> P.S. is there anyway to change my username to Ohana?



You can request to have your name changed in the following thread.



Anyways I'm hoping Tobi's mask comes off this chapter, would be a nice way to start off the year.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 11, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Tobi can't be defeated here. There is too much left for his character to end here. Chiefly his true identity, and the repercussions it will have on the story.
> 
> I expect Tobi to lose the ability to use the Six Paths here, possibly because he ends up forfeiting his Rinnegan to use Izanagi. But in exchange I also think he'll capture Bee. So both sides will have won something and yet lost something.
> 
> Tobi himself being defeated here makes no sense plot wise. He himself hasn't even really fought, he's just been leaving it to the paths.



Why would capturing KB matter at this point? He's losing the other tailed beasts due to TnJ. He'll catch Hachibi and then have...One-Tails and Eight-Tails at this rate. 

Naruto's current TnJ has pretty much killed ANY chance we have of seeing the Juubi now. If we ever see it, it will probably be because Naruto summoned/created it, and seeing as it's supposedly evil, that makes no less sense either unless it, too, is turned into a poor little critter who just wanted to make friends.

Tobi being defeated now makes no sense whatsoever, but it also makes no sense for us to never see the Juubi in all its evil glory. Considering how Juubi is screwed now, I sadly can no longer place my bets on Tobi. My confidence in Kishi writing this fight has waned dramatically.

This is why I'm keeping all my fingers crossed in the hopes that Son Goku is just screwing with Naruto for the lol factor. Or he's under Tobi's genjutsu to lull Naruto in a sense of false security.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 11, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You seriously believe Tobi's going to win? When Naruto's been built up to defeat him?



Naruto will possibly win. And it is most likely what will force Tobi to retreat possibly with Hachibi only and decide EMS Sasuke isnt enough (remember he said he would synch Sasuke with GM).



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Why? If anything, the manga's been building up for Naruto to defeat Tobi here and now and rip off his mask in the process. You seriously want the big bad to win?
> 
> The manga _made this battle the final battle in the war. If Naruto loses, guess what *MANGA'S OVER*_. And all of the sacrifices will be for _nothing._



Dude and Naruto killing Tobi here, ends the manga sooner. Unless you seriously (God forbid) want Sasuke as final villain.

Naruto will kill Tobi but only once he gains Juubi so Naruto becomes the next Rikudou Sennin.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 11, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why would capturing KB matter at this point? He's losing the other tailed beasts due to TnJ. He'll catch Hachibi and then have...One-Tails and Eight-Tails at this rate.
> 
> Naruto's current TnJ has pretty much killed ANY chance we have of seeing the Juubi now. If we ever see it, it will probably be because Naruto summoned/created it, and seeing as it's supposedly evil, that makes no less sense either unless it, too, is turned into a poor little critter who just wanted to make friends.
> 
> Tobi being defeated now makes no sense whatsoever, but it also makes no sense for us to never see the Juubi in all it's evil glory. Considering how Juubi is screwed now, I sadly can no longer place my bets on Tobi. My confidence in Kishi writing this fight has waned dramatically.



Getting ahead of ourselves are we?

Like I said before, it's for that very reason that I can't see the Bijuu being freed.

I want to see how things play out and how Tobi responds to it before I make any doom and gloom predictions about Tobi's plans.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 11, 2012)

Leon said:


> This chapter better be good. Naruto has been really weak these days and to make matters worse, it's been on a _lot_ of breaks lately. Kishimoto needs to deliver some real quality. The whole bullshit with the Bijuu is not only completely unrealistic (in that Kakashi and Gai are somehow not being obliterated) but it's extremely slow and corny. I doubt many people want to see these misunderstood Bijuu all give heart warming dialogue one by one.



This is Kishi's modus operandi. He will always make Naruto look bad except in his main battles.

Naruto could end up getting chakra from all Bijuus and gaining a Juubi Mode or even become the literal personification of Rikudou Sennin and Kishi would still treat him as shit in a non relevant fight.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 11, 2012)

this chapter naruto will discover that the bijuus are not really there, and we will get an explanation about how gedo mazo works


----------



## dream (Jan 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> this chapter naruto will discover that the bijuus are not really there, and we will get an explanation about how gedo mazo works



Heh, might be amusing I suppose.


----------



## Rama (Jan 11, 2012)

I hope we learn about the origin of the Ten Tails


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 11, 2012)

Why are people acting like its 100% certain Gedou Mazo requires to have the actual Bijuu sealed to produce said chakra?

If GM is the Juubi's body it wouldnt be out of reason that it only requires to tune into the Bijuu chakra to produce said chakra and after that it can produce it naturally.


----------



## christoncrutches (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm just throwing this out there, but I think there's a chance Naruto's conversation with the Yonbi is genjutsu...I think that's the only way that we see Juubi at this point/Tobi as a FV.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 11, 2012)

RS vs Juubi flashback


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

Rama said:


> I hope we learn about the origin of the Ten Tails



Agreed.

I've been waiting two years for this.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 11, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Getting ahead of ourselves are we?
> 
> Like I said before, it's for that very reason that I can't see the Bijuu being freed.
> 
> I want to see how things play out and how Tobi responds to it before I make any doom and gloom predictions about Tobi's plans.



Give me faith. 

Really though, my confidence in Kishi being able to pull this fight off has dropped dramatically over the last few chapters. Therefore my expectations have dropped. I was 100% convinced that KB would be captured in this fight (my reasoning then was similar to yours now) until recently when Tobi went from stomping Naruto and KB to suddenly acting stupid and having handicaps the moment two others, who are significantly below Naruto's level, appear. After that it's all gone downhill very rapidly. Tobi has to do something to turn this around FAST. Because right now I really do fear that _Naruto_ will get the Juubi which will maybe eat him.

And that means preventing Naruto from gaining control of or freeing any of the bijuu. What happens this chapter will probably determine whether or not I'm going to lose all hope in the fight or not.


----------



## vered (Jan 11, 2012)

a flashback would be very nice however i expect it to be mostly action filled chapter.


----------



## Sir OMehdiO (Jan 11, 2012)

Weekly Shonen Jump No.7　1/16(Mon) on sale! 
Link removed 


_________________

No chapter until around the 16th of January


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 11, 2012)

btw ppl are kind of missing the point. Dont you see that naruto free the four tails and get any kind of help will make the whole need to "convert" kyuubi completly pointless? Why bother with Kyuubi if Naruto can TNJ the other bijuus?

Kishi needs to give relevance to Kyuubi's decision, he needs to make the first time that naruto and kyuubi work together have impact. If any other bijuu get in the way first, it will loose a lot of it.

Plus, it would be extremelly harming to the storyline, it would not only fuck up what has been getting built since part 1(naruto and kyuubi), but it would make tobi look extremelly dumb.

Thats why, i believe that this is to show naruto's true intentions towards bijuus, this way he will show that he would free them, help, and kyuubi will see it, it will help in kyuubi's decision, naruto doesnt need the four tails, the whole point here is naruto win kyuubi over.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jan 11, 2012)

big revelations pertaining to kyuubi and shodai/madara in the incoming chapter


----------



## VictorSavage (Jan 11, 2012)

Why do people want the jyuubi so badly? And why do people seriously think Naruto is going to be the host to the jyuubi? That's just plain stupid...he can barely cooperate with the kyuubi...yet you're suggesting he tame the 10 tailed beast? Lol. 

Naruto won't fight the jyuubi. Naruto will become buddy-buddy with Kurama and all this training won;t be forced to go to waste.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jan 11, 2012)

*If posters want to make an accurate prediction about the upcoming chapter, just find a way to limit Tobi cap/abilities. 

First it was the "shell of former self" declaration (which is just a euphemism for "I can hardly use any jutsu"); then the "can only control Kyuubi for a short amount of time" statement; then it was the five-minute cap to his intangibility; followed by the recent revelation that he can't even control the bijuu properly.

Now it's going to be something about his weakened body restricting him from using the Rinnegan's best techniques (i.e. CT, CST, Demon Realm). And the fact that he can't use those jutsu while intangible. Every chapter Tobi has appeared in, Kishimoto has always found some miraculous way to keep him in check. I expect this one to be no different.*


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Dude and Naruto killing Tobi here, ends the manga sooner. Unless you seriously (God forbid) want Sasuke as final villain.


The entire arc seems to be building up to the end of the manga. And Orochibuto, Sasuke _has been set up for Final Villain_ ever since Kishimoto said so.


> Naruto will kill Tobi but only once he gains Juubi so Naruto becomes the next Rikudou Sennin.


And erase all the personalities of the Biju in the process. Just form them back all into one! 

Naruto doesn't NEED the Jubi to become the next Rikudou Sennin.


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

VictorSavage said:


> Why do people want the jyuubi so badly? And why do people seriously think Naruto is going to be the host to the jyuubi? That's just plain stupid...he can barely cooperate with the kyuubi...yet you're suggesting he tame the 10 tailed beast? Lol.
> 
> Naruto won't fight the jyuubi. Naruto will become buddy-buddy with Kurama and all this training won;t be forced to go to waste.



LOL! Who the fudge said that?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 11, 2012)

who would not want to see the 10 tailed beast?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> who would not want to see the 10 tailed beast?


Since the thing is just a plot device? Since it wipes out the personalities and identities of the Biju?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 11, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Since the thing is just a plot device? Since it wipes out the personalities and identities of the Biju?


chances are that the juubi itself had a personality and knows more about rikudou sennin than anybody.

btw how can juubi be more of a plot device than kyuubi itself? that was basically there to justify naruto becoming strong in the first place.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> chances are that the juubi itself had a personality and knows more about rikudou sennin than anybody.


The Jyubi is just a big mass of evil chakra that the Rikudou Sennin had to seal inside himself. And again, you'd be wiping out nine characters-most underdeveloped, to create a big plot device. That's BAD WRITING.



Jeαnne said:


> btw how can juubi be more of a plot device than kyuubi itself? that was basically there to justify naruto becoming strong in the first place.


No, it wasn't.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 11, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> big revelations pertaining to kyuubi and shodai/madara in the incoming chapter



I hope so. Last week we got the first speaking parts of the Founding Era. 



Klue said:


> LOL! Who the fudge said that?



Guy took my saying 





> If we ever see it, it will probably be because Naruto summoned/created it, and seeing as it's supposedly evil, that makes no less sense either unless it, too, is turned into a poor little critter who just wanted to make friends.


...as me seriously predicting that Naruto was going to be host of the Juubi.


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

If PikaCheeka predicted it, it's alright, it'll happen.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jan 11, 2012)

Juubi will be revived, Saiyaman I am more than willing to make any sort of bet you like on it.

Anyways hopefully this chapter moves things along a bit, 2+ of the neo 6 paths biting the dust and/or GM appearing would suffice. (as would a Tobi reveal, but that's unlikely for another week or three)


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 11, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The Jyubi is just a big mass of evil chakra that the Rikudou Sennin had to seal inside himself. And again, you'd be wiping out nine characters-most underdeveloped, to create a big plot device. That's BAD WRITING.
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't.


people believed that the bijuus were just a mass of chakra too lol.

the chances of juubi having a personality just increased tenfold after the latest chapter.

chances are that juubi itself was a true demon, not one of rikudou's creation. Want a better final villain than this? would be the only thing not really related to rikudou in the manga and would have the potential to be TRULY evil, with zero redeemable qualities.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jan 11, 2012)

*If Naruto defeats Tobi, to me it will be a very twisted and perverse victory. I'll finally be able to read this manga objectively, for I'll have no one left to root for. With Edo Madara's impending defeat, I'll have lost the concept of "favorite character(s)."

It's a win-win situation for me.  568 chapters of this weekly anticipation is just too much to bear. Let the Naruto fans have their fifteen minutes of fame; Tobi has trolled enough lives, and can die with a deluded sense of accomplishment.*


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 11, 2012)

Sir OMehdiO said:


> Weekly Shonen Jump No.7　1/16(Mon) on sale!
> Link removed
> 
> 
> ...



jan16 is the official release date in japn, we get it a couple of days before that


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 11, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The entire arc seems to be building up to the end of the manga. And Orochibuto, Sasuke _has been set up for Final Villain_ ever since Kishimoto said so.



Kishi never sais Sasuke will be the final villain, he said "IF they fight it will be at the end" that doesnt mean at all it will be the final fight "at the end" can simply mean at the end of the manga, ergo last arc.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And erase all the personalities of the Biju in the process. Just form them back all into one!



Maybe not, if GM is the Juubi's body why isnt it out of reason it can produce the chakra of the respective Bijuu once it has been housed within it?

Maybe GM only needs the Bijuu to be sealed within to start producing the chakra and after that it can do so without it. Kinda like how Kin/Gin were able to produce up to 6 tailed Kyuubi once their bodies learned to produce said chakra by eating its meat.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto doesn't NEED the Jubi to become the next Rikudou Sennin.



And he most likely wont get Juubi, however to become the next Rikudou Sennin he will need to fight an adversary with Rikudou Sennin levels of power. How else would Nauto be forced said levels himself?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 11, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Since the thing is just a plot device? Since it wipes out the personalities and identities of the Biju?



The personalities and identities of the Bijuu have yet to impress me.

Therefore, I'd rather see the Juubi. Mass of evil and hatred sounds more interesting than a bunch of characters who just want to be loved and respected.



Klue said:


> If PikaCheeka predicted it, it's alright, it'll happen.



 But I didn't...

Nevertheless, I WILL predict that Madara curbstomps the Alliance, breaks free from Edo Tensei, and joins Tobi's fight. Bad guys win. They let Kabuto and Edo Itachi be free from Mugen Tsukiyomi though for the lulz.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 11, 2012)

think a little...uchihas, bijuus, everything is related to rikudou someway...juubi would be the yin to rikudou's yang, would be the true threat against everything that rikudou created...


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jan 11, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> as me seriously predicting that Naruto was going to be host of the Juubi.



I can see this happening, just not until the very end of the manga. Like, RIGHT after the final battle, then he'll make some 666 Satan-type of world saving sacrifice and his memory shall guide the Shinobi world into a new era of peace.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 11, 2012)

kanpyo7 said:


> Juubi will be revived, Saiyaman I am more than willing to make any sort of bet you like on it.
> 
> Anyways hopefully this chapter moves things along a bit, 2+ of the neo 6 paths biting the dust and/or GM appearing would suffice. (as would a Tobi reveal, but that's unlikely for another week or three)



Yes I am pretty sure we will see it too. I wont call a bet because of my friendship with Saiyaman I dont want to be the cause of him losing an account or getting in some ill will which could come out if I or he turns to be right and then the time to pay the bet comes.

But I am extremelly sure Juubi will come out, that under normal circumstances I could bet my account on it.


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> The personalities and identities of the Bijuu have yet to impress me.
> 
> Therefore, I'd rather see the Juubi. Mass of evil and hatred sounds more interesting than a bunch of characters who just want to be loved and respected.
> 
> ...



I want to see the Juubi too, and I agree, an unredeemable character of pure evil is what this manga desperately needs.

The Kyuubi disappointed us all in the end, as expected.


----------



## auem (Jan 11, 2012)

we are gonna see jyubi eventually,in real time not just in flashback...period..

anybody who thinks otherwise this----->


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> I want to see the Juubi too, and I agree, an unredeemable character of pure evil is what this manga desperately needs.
> 
> The Kyuubi disappointed us all in the end, as expected.


We have it. Tobi remember? And Madara too. And Kabuto. Irredeemable characters of pure evil.


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> We have it. Tobi remember? And Madara too. And Kabuto. Irredeemable characters of pure evil.



lol, you say that now.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 11, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> We have it. Tobi remember? And Madara too. And Kabuto. Irredeemable characters of pure evil.



Kabuto acts like a retarded child. Madara is dead, and Tobi is either part of the dead guy or someone who has a serious hardon for the dead guy.

While being unredeemable they certainly are not pure evil.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 11, 2012)

OP has had spoilers for an hour or so Naruto should be getting some soon as well.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> I want to see the Juubi too, and I agree, an unredeemable character of pure evil is what this manga desperately needs.
> 
> The Kyuubi disappointed us all in the end, as expected.


exacly, it would be the ultimate evil against what rikudou stood for...and his own heirs would be there to finish him.


i was talking another day with pikacheeka about my theory that rikudou's history didnt really go like tobi says, the way tobi puts things, it makes the elder brother look like a victim and makes rikudou seem reckless. 

Something motivated rikudou to take the decision he did, we were thinking about the chances of juubi corrupting the elder brother, and this motivating rikudou to seal juubi away and create the bijuus, and his death would be a consequence.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jan 11, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> We have it. Tobi remember? And Madara too. And Kabuto. Irredeemable characters of pure evil.



Tobi it's hard to call either way without knowing who/what he really is. As for Madara he is irredeemable but not 'pure' evil, he has valid reasons for being the way he is and I can sympathize with him wanting to end the world.

But Kabuto? Yeah that BAMF is 100% pure irredeemable evil. I will fangasm so hard if he ends up somehow getting the Juubi's powers or a part of them, pure evil + pure evil = double the awesome.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 11, 2012)

I think that if Juubi comes back, it will not be like its former self, because some of its 9 parts were filled with some love


----------



## Epyon (Jan 11, 2012)

Juubi will just be a comic stuffed animal that's just misunderstood too, don't lie to yourselves, you all know it.


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

No, Epyon. I honestly believe that Juubi is a "safe" bet for us. If he is some how converted, I don't know what I'll do.

Damn.

You guys are really getting me amped up for a Rikudou/Juubi centric flashback.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 11, 2012)

we will end up discovering that rikudou and juubi were like bee and hachibi...




juubi wont be converted, because it will be destroyed.


see juubi like cell...the androids existed, had personality, and android 18 was even redeemable, but the objective was always the perfect cell.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 11, 2012)

why are ppl discussing juubi? we're likely not gona have any mention of him for another 5- 10 chapters


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> why are ppl discussing juubi? we're likely not gona have any mention of him for another 5- 10 chapters



It's possible that Kyuubi will have a small flashback featuring Rikudou, at least. Somehow, it could relate back to his eventual partnership with Naruto.

Assuming flashback, Rikudou is bound to mention the Juubi to the other Bijuu offhandedly.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 11, 2012)

Juubi was mentioned in the latest chapter, why not discuss him?


----------



## calimike (Jan 11, 2012)

トビの正体は読者が考えた新キャラらしい 
The new identity of the kite is thought readers Kyararashii

Kite is referring to Madara or Tobi. Who is new one? probably fake


----------



## Deadway (Jan 11, 2012)

calimike said:


> トビの正体は読者が考えた新キャラらしい
> The new identity of the kite is thought readers Kyararashii
> 
> Kite is referring to Madara or Tobi. Who is new one? probably fake



No comprende.


----------



## SilenceOz (Jan 11, 2012)

I predict 
*NO MORE FLASHBACKS AND WISHY WASHY TALK NO JUTSU ON THE BIJUUS *

Naruto you are going to get out of that dirty ape's mouth *right now* and start destroying _stuff_ OR IMMA GET MAD!


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

calimike said:


> トビの正体は読者が考えた新キャラらしい
> The new identity of the kite is thought readers Kyararashii
> 
> Kite is referring to Madara or Tobi. Who is new one? probably fake



If supplied by someone other than T or Ohana, then yeah, it's probably fake.


----------



## Burke (Jan 11, 2012)

Im not reading im not reading lalalal
no spoilers for me okay thank you


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Jan 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> exacly, it would be the ultimate evil against what rikudou stood for...and his own heirs would be there to finish him.
> 
> 
> i was talking another day with pikacheeka about my theory that rikudou's history didnt really go like tobi says, the way tobi puts things, it makes the elder brother look like a victim and makes rikudou seem reckless.
> ...



 Sorry it makes the elder brother look like a victim, that might have been Tobi's intention and Kishi might have planned it like that, but *in the fandom *the elder brother will never be considered a victim or anything less then a complete villain.

 Why because he is the ancestor of the Uchiha,even if before the elder had suggested power if Rikoudou had decided to kill him where he stood and transplant his eyes into his brother the fandom would have been ok with it.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jan 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Juubi was mentioned in the latest chapter, why not discuss him?



yes lets discuss the juubi

naruto: I was once filled with hate too, I don't want you to feel like you are alone. You can still change...Juubi

Juubi:  I feel so ashamed of myself, naruto I believe in you. you have given me the will of fire. Thank you

fans:  what?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 11, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> why are ppl discussing juubi? we're likely not gona have any mention of him for another 5- 10 chapters



This is the Jinchuuriki arc, we are getting insight into the Bijuu story, if there was any fight where we had a chance of Juubi info, is now.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> we will end up discovering that rikudou and juubi were like bee and hachibi...



I hope RS is as ridiculous a character, just because.



calimike said:


> トビの正体は読者が考えた新キャラらしい
> The new identity of the kite is thought readers Kyararashii
> 
> Kite is referring to Madara or Tobi. Who is new one? probably fake



Kyararashii?  I tried a different translator and it refers to Tobi's natural state.  I can't see us learning Tobi's identity this early.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 11, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> yes lets discuss the juubi
> 
> naruto: I was once filled with hate too, I don't want you to feel like you are alone. You can still change...Juubi
> 
> ...


i can already see juubi making a sad one eye


----------



## Hexa (Jan 11, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kyararashii?  I tried a different translator and it refers to Tobi's natural state.  I can't see us learning Tobi's identity this early.


It's "kyara rashii", "kyara" meaning "character" and "rashii" meaning "seems to be".

It's not a spoiler, fake or otherwise.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 11, 2012)

Where the chapter spoilers at? :sanji


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 11, 2012)

Hexa said:


> It's "kyara rashii", "kyara" meaning "character" and "rashii" meaning "seems to be".
> 
> Don't take it seriously, though.



No worries. Definitely not. I can't see it happening.


----------



## auem (Jan 11, 2012)

must be transitional chapter,or else T would have chimed in..


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 11, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Give me faith.
> 
> Really though, my confidence in Kishi being able to pull this fight off has dropped dramatically over the last few chapters. Therefore my expectations have dropped. I was 100% convinced that KB would be captured in this fight (my reasoning then was similar to yours now) until recently when Tobi went from stomping Naruto and KB to suddenly acting stupid and having handicaps the moment two others, who are significantly below Naruto's level, appear. After that it's all gone downhill very rapidly. Tobi has to do something to turn this around FAST. Because right now I really do fear that _Naruto_ will get the Juubi which will maybe eat him.
> 
> And that means preventing Naruto from gaining control of or freeing any of the bijuu. What happens this chapter will probably determine whether or not I'm going to lose all hope in the fight or not.



The reason I'm optimistic, aside from my foolishly misplaced faith in Kishi to not do stupid things, is because of how Tobi handled the Five Tails attacking him.

For a villain like Tobi, who constantly manipulates people and holds power over others, one of those pawns going out of control and attacking its master is an all too common trope, and for a lesser villain would be a sign of weakness.

But Tobi was completely unfazed by it. He nonchalantly crushed the Five Tails's resistance and subdued it, indicating he'd accounted for such a scenario.

So while it could be interpreted as a display of weakness for not being able to maintain absolute control over the bijuu, I feel Tobi comes out the better for it since it once again shows how quickly he can adapt to unfavorable changes in the situation.

This is why I also think Tobi will have a counter or fail safe if Naruto manages to free Son or other Bijuu somehow, even if it's something drastic like summoning the Gedo Mazo statue.

But, we shall have to see how things play out first. For all we know it may not even come to that point.


----------



## son_michael (Jan 11, 2012)

My prediction



Naruto frees Son Goku, realizes that he needs to be eaten to enter the bijou's inner world and then tries to get eaten by them but Tobi catches wind of this and just makes it that they can't eat him. Meanwhile Son Goku and Bee wreck the Jinchuriki up and Kakashi and Gai try to make a plan to capture Tobi.

We might even get some explanation as to why Naruto can break the chains on Son Goku...what those chains are and if Naruto knows more about them then we thought.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 11, 2012)

then naruto enters everybody, frees all bijuu, kills tobi and everybody is happy?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 11, 2012)

Naruto gets Juubi Mode.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 11, 2012)

Naruto asks Tobi the TENTH QUESTION.


----------



## rubberguy (Jan 11, 2012)

Tobi is going to be defeatd mark my words.


----------



## Addy (Jan 11, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Naruto asks Tobi the TENTH QUESTION.



next chapter "naruto's question............ again"


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 11, 2012)

The combined chakra of all Bijuus not only revive Itachi's crow but develop Kotoamatsukami to a new level.

Naruto is now able to genjutsu people by uttering words, when said jutsu is performed a book is summoned which reads "Naruto's Holy Book".


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 11, 2012)

then naruto will walk around in 9 bijuu mode uttering "believe it!" and kabuto and sasuke will be converted. Then everybody goes to konoha, all cheering and Naruto is nominated hokage, and everybody is smiling and converted, including the bijuus inside of him 



then we will see a painel with a snake slipping out of kabuto's ass, with a final side note: "only orochimaru can save this type of bad writting"...


----------



## Superstars (Jan 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> then naruto enters everybody, frees all bijuu, kills tobi and everybody is happy?



Who is that in your sig?


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

I see that some of you have no hope for the manga's future. 

Anyway! After Naruto teams up with Son and/or Kurama, how cool would it be for him to power up and immediately knock Tobi's mask right off?

Working hard much?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 11, 2012)

Did nathan make any chapters ?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 11, 2012)

Superstars said:


> Who is that in your sig?


you mean, the character?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 11, 2012)

ohana posted the ToC.


----------



## 1nkorus (Jan 11, 2012)

Ohana appeared.


----------



## Bonney (Jan 11, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Did nathan make any chapters ?



He is banned at current, so no Nathan chapters for a while


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes! Spoilers coming soon. 

*prays for Rikudou flashback*


----------



## Harbour (Jan 11, 2012)

Prays for Sasuke/Itachi siblings.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 11, 2012)

A wild Ohana appeared.


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

Harbour said:


> Prays for Sasuke/Itachi siblings.





So random, but interesting. If it were to happen, it would at least add another layer to Sasuke's story.

I wonder how he would respond to such news?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 11, 2012)

I wonder if Madara will be able to feel the huge chakra Naruto will emanate when he gets the full 9b power.


----------



## Goobalith (Jan 11, 2012)

TRANSLATE DAMN YOU FOR THE LOVE OF GOD TRANSLATE


----------



## Jad (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a feeling Grandchild is Son Goku.

And the mysteries of the White Chain that Tobi controls is revealed ? xD


----------



## auem (Jan 11, 2012)

naruto sage mode..


----------



## Harbour (Jan 11, 2012)

Naruto in Sage Mode. Thats all what i understand.


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

Grandchild/children? Tsundere? 

Sage Mode Naruto!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 11, 2012)

I can't make any sense of that spoiler with Google translate.

The only thing I understood was Naruto escapes Son's mouth and something about Sage Mode.


----------



## auem (Jan 11, 2012)

yes,naruto seem to come out of goku's mouth..


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

WTF is "nine white-chan?" 

Google translator still makes me lawl.


----------



## Jad (Jan 11, 2012)

And the "White Chain" part as well.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 11, 2012)

Piles of grandchildren.

Know what's odd? The fake spoiler about Sasuke's other brother mentioned grandchildren. I wonder if someone actually did have the magazine and was just screwing with everyone.


----------



## Rinnel (Jan 11, 2012)

> ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/01/11(水) 17:58:51.93 ID:N89q1gMEP
> 話はあんまりすすまない。
> 孫が力をかすことはあっても人間とおれたちは仲良くならない説明
> それでいいってばよ！とナルト
> ...



Source from 2 Ch


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 11, 2012)

looks like i spent hours of my life waiting for this shit


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

"Talk much progress."

Obviously this is a "talk-heavy" chapter.


----------



## Addy (Jan 11, 2012)

so you are telling me the two week waiting was for naruto getting out of goku's mouth and going into SM?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 11, 2012)

i see some screw there too so there must be some neji?


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> so you are telling me the two week waiting was for naruto getting out of goku's mouth and going into SM?



Umm, what did you honestly expect?


----------



## Addy (Jan 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i see some screw there too so there must be some neji?


 
neji appears and says "im neji " then leaves


----------



## dream (Jan 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i see some screw there too so there must be some neji?



That's too much to hope for.


----------



## Frosch (Jan 11, 2012)

wtf why post a google translate translation? anyone can do a google translate, only accurate translations should be posted, and only if one hasn't been posted already sometimes you think there's a new spoiler but its just someone translating the same thing again without adding any new value or correcting a previous translation :/


----------



## auem (Jan 11, 2012)

as usual no translator when you need them..


----------



## Addy (Jan 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Umm, what did you honestly expect?



i don't know  but i expect more to be honest. naruto getting out was a given but i also expected something epic to compensate for the last boring chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 11, 2012)

this one just feels even more boring than the latest chapter


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

It truly does.


----------



## Jad (Jan 11, 2012)

koohiinin from the Bleach section translated the Bleach spoiler, maybe pm him to translate the Naruto one.


----------



## koohiinin (Jan 11, 2012)

I just posted a translation.


----------



## Jad (Jan 11, 2012)

Son of a gun xD Good work Koohiinin. +Rep xD


----------



## dream (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah, so apparently there isn't anything with grandchildren in it.  That's a relief.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 11, 2012)

> Naruto comes out of Son’s mouth.
> He pulls the stake out of Son.
> Marada stops him(?).




- insert the "i told you so" face for everybody who kept saying that naruto would easily free son in the last 3 weeks(?) here -


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 11, 2012)

This is something people havent considered, could it be SM merged with RM?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 11, 2012)

> Marada stops him(?).



I told you bro, I told you about dat Tobi.


----------



## Jad (Jan 11, 2012)

Neji being beaten by Naruto Flash back, you had to rub it in don't you..................


----------



## son_michael (Jan 11, 2012)

Naruto Might have an inner battle with tobi


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Umm, what did you honestly expect?



Ahem....... Naruto gaining full 9b power?


----------



## auem (Jan 11, 2012)

what naruto has to prove to kyubi.??!!....does kyubi want some cuddling ....?..


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Ahem....... Naruto gaining full 9b power?



It's coming bro.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 11, 2012)

I like how the spoiler says "there's barely any talk" but other than Madara stopping Naruto, the chapter seems like pure talk and flashbacks...

 But fuck yes. Bad guys +1.

Do it, Kishi. Make me have faith in you again.


----------



## sagroth (Jan 11, 2012)

So Kyuubi is going to withhold any more chakra until seeing Naruto conduct himself in Sage Mode?

Well, at least Sage mode is nifty, and this way we can get a better comparison between it and Rikudo mode.


----------



## Addy (Jan 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> this one just feels even more boring than the latest chapter



how to read naurto vs anyone:

1- loneliness, feelings, mistreatment, friendship, blah blah blah.
2- loneliness, feelings, mistreatment, friendship, blah blah blah.

it makes me sad that sasuke's emo still doesn't get in making the chapter more interesting than the battles of the main character


----------



## Narutaru (Jan 11, 2012)

Isn't it funny how Naruto has used SM in a majority of his fights since getting RM? He's used it during the Raikage, madara, and Tobi fight.


----------



## dream (Jan 11, 2012)

auem said:


> what naruto has to prove to kyubi.??!!....does kyubi want some cuddling ....?..



Kyuubi is a cute animal after-all, it's to expected that beneath all that anger that Kurama just wants to be cuddled.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 11, 2012)

koohiinin said:


> *Son says that the beasts can lend people their chakra*, but that humans don’t get along with them.



Juubi Naruto, here we come


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

Narutaru said:


> Isn't it funny how Naruto has used SM in a majority of his fights since getting RM? He's used it during the Raikage, madara, and Tobi fight.



Indeed, but only after KCM ran out.


----------



## Jad (Jan 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> how to read naurto vs anyone:
> 
> 1- loneliness, feelings, mistreatment, friendship, blah blah blah.
> 2- loneliness, feelings, mistreatment, friendship, blah blah blah.
> ...



Kishimoto said he'd be playing as Sasuke when the new Naruto game comes out. This just shows he favors Sasuke more than anyone else in the manga.........He'll get everything the Fans have been asking for xD

No Rock lee though


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> how to read naurto vs anyone:
> 
> 1- loneliness, feelings, mistreatment, friendship, blah blah blah.
> 2- loneliness, feelings, mistreatment, friendship, blah blah blah.
> ...


at least naruto vs sasuke has sexual tension


----------



## Addy (Jan 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> This is something people havent considered, could it be SM merged with RM?



i thought of that too but then i asked "why didn't she reference it? and just said SM?".


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> i thought of that too but then i asked "why didn't she reference it? and just said SM?".



Because it's Ohana.


----------



## Addy (Jan 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> at least naruto vs sasuke has sexual tension



from naruto or sauske?


----------



## Narutaru (Jan 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Indeed, but only after KCM ran out.



That's true for the clone at least, but there were quite a few who thought SM would drop into obscurity.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 11, 2012)

auem said:


> what naruto has to prove to kyubi.??!!....does kyubi want some cuddling ....?..



Isnt it obvious?

Kyuubi will turn into a Kitsune like in the japanesse fox mythology where demon foxes were also women and will say "When did I even said I was a male?"



Then Kyuubi will say "Prove me Naruto...... that you are a man "


----------



## Addy (Jan 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Because it's Ohana.



good point


----------



## Face (Jan 11, 2012)

So Naruto went into SM? 
Wonderful.


----------



## Addy (Jan 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Isnt it obvious?
> 
> Kyuubi will turn into a Kitsune like in the japanesse fox mythology where demon foxes were also women and will say "When did I even said I was a male?"
> 
> ...



naruto takes of his pants and kyuubi says "too small "


----------



## Gunners (Jan 11, 2012)

It's like the Kyuubi doesn't realise who his master is.


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

Face said:


> So Naruto went into SM?
> Wonderful.



Wonderful, indeed.

Sage Mode is pretty darn awesome.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> from naruto or sauske?


both, deep inside they are just hoping to accidentally kiss each other again .


----------



## Harbour (Jan 11, 2012)

I want to see, how exactly Tobi stops Naruto. If he just use own old abilities and this enough to stop SM/RM Naruto, than i can just tell Naruto "Revive your BAMF father and study how to be a really strong ninja!"


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jan 11, 2012)

I think the whole point is that Kyuubi wants Naruto to proove himself without using his chakra. Meaning that Naruto must start gaining the upper hand with his SM powers untill he winns Kyuubi's respect.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> naruto takes of his pants "too small "



And then Kitsune Kyuubi will say "This is why I prefer Shodai's wood "


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

†_Camorra_† said:


> I think the whole point is that Kyuubi wants Naruto to proove himself without using his chakra. Meaning that Naruto must start gaining the upper hand with his SM powers untill he winns Kyuubi's respect.



I wonder what for though. He already knows Naruto is really strong.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 11, 2012)

I like the fact that they showed Naruto's battle with Neji through their memories. That's in my top 4 Naruto battles. I'm glad it gets some recognition. 

Pretty interesting to see what happens and I also like the fact that SM isn't completely wiped out like people assumed. It's obvious to me that once he gets "RM" completely mastered he's going to combine the two. Once Kyuubi officially changes and Naruto can use the form right he should be a monster when it's all said and done.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 11, 2012)

i feel sorry for neji fans...when they can have some hope of neji appearing and having some kind of relevance, its just a flashback of when he got pwned


----------



## Addy (Jan 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> both, deep inside they are just hoping to accidentally kiss each other again .



interesting view on the matter


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jan 11, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I like the fact that they showed Naruto's battle with Neji through their memories. That's in my top 4 Naruto battles. I'm glad it gets some recognition.
> 
> Pretty interesting to see what happens and I also like the fact that SM isn't completely wiped out like people assumed. It's obvious to me that once he gets "RM" completely mastered he's going to combine the two. Once Kyuubi officially changes and Naruto can use the form right he should be a monster when it's all said and done.



I wouldnt be surprissed if Sage Mode was the original power of Rikudou Sennin. Perhaps there is more to it then we know.



Klue said:


> I wonder what for though. He already knows Naruto is really strong.



Naruto has bein relying on Kyuubi's chakra for to long. Kyuubi just wants to see if Naruto is worthy of conducting his chakra.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> naruto takes of his pants and kyuubi says "too small "





koohiinin said:


> Kyuubi: prove yourself through your conduct! That?s shows who you really are!
> *He watches Naruto?s conduct attentively.*



What do you think Kyuubi meant by "conduct" son? 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I like the fact that they showed Naruto's battle with Neji through their memories. That's in my top 4 Naruto battles. I'm glad it gets some recognition.
> 
> Pretty interesting to see what happens and I also like the fact that SM isn't completely wiped out like people assumed. It's obvious to me that once he gets "RM" completely mastered he's going to combine the two. Once Kyuubi officially changes and Naruto can use the form right he should be a monster when it's all said and done.



There is a possibility that when Kyuubi considers Naruto has proven himself, he will suddenly charge Naruto which is in SM with all his chakra mixing both modes.

But seriously........ is the Kyuubi retarded? Does he think they are are school or something?

If Tobi gets Naruto then Kyuubi is finished, and he has the luxury of "tesitng" Naruto in that situation?


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 11, 2012)

> Kyuubi is tsundere.


It's official. He sucks.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jan 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> What do you think Kyuubi meant by "conduct" son?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or Kyuubi wants for Naruto to grow strong on his own without having to rely on his chakra all the time. Thats an explanation to, Kurama might be training Naruto right now.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 11, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I wouldnt be surprissed if Sage Mode was the original power of Rikudou Sennin. Perhaps there is more to it then we know.
> 
> 
> 
> Naruto has bein relying on Kyuubi's chakra for to long. Kyuubi just wants to see if Naruto is worthy of conducting his chakra.


i have been saying this for a while too, Sage Mode, Sage of the six paths, convert natural energy...rikudou did have a power before becoming the juubi jin, and it probably included his sage mode


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 11, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Or Kyuubi wants for Naruto to grow strong on his own without having to rely on his chakra all the time. Thats an explanation to, Kurama might be training Naruto right now.



And I understand that, but you dont train him in a situation when both can die.


----------



## Neomaster121 (Jan 11, 2012)

well what ever is going on sage mode is back


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jan 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> And I understand that, but you dont train him in a situation when both can die.



Kurama is badass, even if in this moment is life is in danger he is so calm to test Naruto


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jan 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> And I understand that, but you dont train him in a situation when both can die.



I think Kurama is lot smarter then people think, offcourse he realises the risk but just like in every major battle Naruto has bein if he were to be in great danger Kurama can just give him some of his power again that includes the Tailed states, insta regeneration, super strength, super durability, Bijuu dama,chakra roar.......etc


----------



## Kyu (Jan 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> naruto takes of his pants and kyuubi says "too small "



Nardo just can't compare with Hashirama's wood is all 



Face said:


> So Naruto went into SM?
> Wonderful.



Maybe some more strength feats from SM


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah i wonder how SM would fair against an army of Bijuu and a Sharingan+Rinnegan user


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 11, 2012)

I was under the impression they were fighting inside the Jinchuuriki realm. So there is no Bijuu army there, only a Sharingan+Rinnegan user.


----------



## Face (Jan 11, 2012)

Kyu said:


> Nardo just can't compare with Hashirama's wood is all
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some more strength feats from SM



We already know he can toss around the Kyuubi. I don't think there is much more to prove with SM.


----------



## Addy (Jan 11, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Yeah i wonder how SM would fair against an army of Bijuu and a Sharingan+Rinnegan user



last time SM lost against a reningan and with help nonetheless.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 11, 2012)

Face said:


> We already know he can toss around the Kyuubi. I don't think there is much more to prove with SM.


perhaps he will push the earth out of orbit with his feet, so his fans would be happy ?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jan 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> last time SM lost against a reningan and with help nonetheless.



Yeah but Naruto got lot stronger since last time. He is now able to form a Chou Oodama Rasengan even without SM so i expect his SM powers to have increassed x10 fold atleast.


----------



## Addy (Jan 11, 2012)

Jad said:


> Kishimoto said he'd be playing as Sasuke when the new Naruto game comes out. This just shows he favors Sasuke more than anyone else in the manga.........He'll get everything the Fans have been asking for xD
> 
> No Rock lee though



to be fair, playing as sasuke in the naruto games is fun


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 11, 2012)

Face said:


> We already know he can toss around the Kyuubi. I don't think there is much more to prove with SM.



And this is why he wants to test Naruto's "conduct", Kyuubi likes it rough.


----------



## calimike (Jan 11, 2012)

SM is 5 minutes limit time


----------



## Addy (Jan 11, 2012)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Yeah but Naruto got lot stronger since last time. He is now able to form a Chou Oodama Rasengan even without SM so i expect his SM powers to have increassed x10 fold atleast.



i don't mean chakra increase. i mean what can he do with it this time that is not just "more chakra"?. for a long time, i wanted to see base naruto vs someone where we see naruto use his brains for once instead of DBZ levels of chakra.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 11, 2012)

calimike said:


> SM is 5 minutes limit time



Not in the jinchuuriki realm, and it seems they are fighting there.


----------



## Narutaru (Jan 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I was under the impression they were fighting inside the Jinchuuriki realm. So there is no Bijuu army there, only a Sharingan+Rinnegan user.



It says that he climbs out of Son's mouth so I don't see how.

I like where this is going as it forces Naruto to step it up. Since SM just showed that it had some sort of precog during the 3rd Raikage fight it'll hopefully show more.


----------



## Addy (Jan 11, 2012)

calimike said:


> SM is 5 minutes limit time



he trained off panel = therefore, it is limitless 

how did he do it? who cares?


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Not in the jinchuuriki realm, and it seems they are fighting there.



Naruto is no longer inside Son.


----------



## Face (Jan 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> perhaps he will push the earth out of orbit with his feet, so his fans would be happy ?



I'm not gonna be happy until he vaporizes the entire planet. 



Orochibuto said:


> And this is why he wants to test Naruto's "conduct", Kyuubi likes it rough.



:rofl


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 11, 2012)

Do I understand the spoiler correctly? Naruto comes out of Son's mouth before he tries to pull out the stakes in the spiritual plane? I wonder why he would do that. It looks easier to pull them out before leaving Son.



Klue said:


> I wonder what for though. He already knows Naruto is really strong.



Well, Naruto has only once won a fight without using the power of the Kyuubi and that was against Kiba. In every other fight to some he used the Kyuubi to some extent.


----------



## Jad (Jan 11, 2012)

What do you think the last page is going to be ? O_O

Please don't say last panel is him going SM, that means from start to finish in this chapter was him climbinb out of Son gokus mouth and talking to Kyubii and thinking about Neji.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 11, 2012)

Face said:


> I'm not gonna be happy until he vaporizes the entire planet.
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl


what about make it colide with jupiter?


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

Jad said:


> What do you think the last page is going to be ? O_O
> 
> Please don't say last panel is him going SM, that means from start to finish in this chapter was him climbinb out of Son gokus mouth and talking to Kyubii and thinking about Neji.



A panel of the Kyuubi watching Naruto.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Jan 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> i don't mean chakra increase. i mean what can he do with it this time that is not just "more chakra"?. for a long time, i wanted to see base naruto vs someone where we see naruto use his brains for once instead of DBZ levels of chakra.



Regarding Sage mode, he can also sense people and has a new taijutsu style. BTW Did Naruto vs third Raikage satisfy you?


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> i don't mean chakra increase. i mean what can he do with it this time that is not just "more chakra"?. for a long time, i wanted to see base naruto vs someone where we see naruto use his brains for once instead of DBZ levels of chakra.



lol, what?

You're telling me you haven't seen Naruto uses strategy during battle?


----------



## Face (Jan 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> what about make it colide with jupiter?



Sure.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jan 11, 2012)

Naruto in SM has a far greater reach in his attacks, he can sense "danger" like Spider Man, he can sense chakra, has greater durability,speed and strength. What more do you want people ?
Now compare this to his current KCM which only gives him more speed, more reach of his attacks and more chakra while his durability and strength remain the same as in base mode.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 11, 2012)

It is always good to see Sage Mode


----------



## Addy (Jan 11, 2012)

Narutofann12 said:


> Regarding Sage mode, he can also sense people and has a new taijutsu style. BTW Did Naruto vs third Raikage satisfy you?



nah. not that much. he was smart in it but not impressive smart.


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Naruto in SM has a far greater reach in his attacks, he can sense "danger" like Spider Man, he can sense chakra, has greater durability,speed and strength. What more do you want people ?
> Now compare this to his current KCM which only gives him more speed, more reach of his attacks and more chakra while his durability and strength remain the same as in base mode.



His strength is the same as in base?

Dude has to concentrate to lift stuff without crushing it. Besides, what matters is the quality or strength of the chakra being used, and Kurama's chakra is greater than Naruto's chakra, so he should receive a huge boost all around.


----------



## Addy (Jan 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, what?
> 
> You're telling me you haven't seen Naruto uses strategy during battle?



he uses strategy but "meh" strategy. not "holy shit :amazed" strategy if you get what i mean.


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> he uses strategy but "meh" strategy. not "holy shit :amazed" strategy if you get what i mean.



Not at all bro.


----------



## Harbour (Jan 11, 2012)

So will be no full script from Ohana???


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

Harbour said:


> So will be no full script from Ohana???



She always delivers the full script hours after the summary.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jan 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> His strength is the same as in base?
> 
> Dude has to concentrate to lift stuff without crushing it. Besides, what matters is the quality or strength of the chakra being used, and Kurama's chakra is greater than Naruto's chakra, so he should receive a huge boost all around.



No it isnt, remember Yamato's words. Naruto's chakra is special and it can surpress Kyuubi's chakra. The Kyuubi just has more chakra then Naruto but Naruto's chakra is stronger, im not even speaking of SM which creates an entire different caliber of chakra.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 11, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> No it isnt, remember Yamato's words. Naruto's chakra is special and it can surpress Kyuubi's chakra. The Kyuubi just has more chakra then Naruto but Naruto's chakra is stronger, im not even speaking of SM which creates an entire different caliber of chakra.



And this is why he must mix full Kyuubi chakra into SM. Add Kyuubi's ridiculously large chakra to Naruto's ridiculously strong chakra and on top of it add the ridiculous boosts created by SM.


----------



## calimike (Jan 11, 2012)

MS finally got OP, Naruto and rest. Chapters should be out later 

I hope Ohana will give us full script before MS does...


----------



## Addy (Jan 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Not at all bro.



sorry 

i am tired of the "he used this one smart move at the end of the battle and then he won" or "two smart moves in the battle" while 90% of the battle is speed, strength..... ect. other variants are "one smart move to end it all" which is also a type of "one paneling an enemy".

these battles are too cliche. how much you want to bet that this battle ends with naruto/gai/kakashi/bee figuring out how to stop all the other edo jinchuriki at the end while they struggle in almost every moment except for the end when they figure out how to stop it?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, Kurama and Naruto share some memories... I hope that goes both ways instead of just rehashing all the battles Naruto went through.



bearzerger said:


> Do I understand the spoiler correctly? Naruto comes out of Son's mouth before he tries to pull out the stakes in the spiritual plane? I wonder why he would do that. It looks easier to pull them out before leaving Son.


Well to me, this


> Naruto comes out of Son?s mouth.
> He pulls the stake out of Son.


indicates that Naruto takes out the stake while he comes out of the mouth... i.e. the events are very close together.


----------



## Addy (Jan 11, 2012)

> Kyuubi: prove yourself through your conduct! That’s shows who you really are!
> He watches Naruto’s conduct attentively.


i have the feeling that the next chapter or 2 are gonna be only flashbacks with kyubi commentary on them


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> i have the feeling that the next chapter or 2 are gonna be only flashbacks with kyubi commentary on them


On the contrary, I feel that this is Naruto's time to finally prove himself to Kurama that he isn't like all the other shinobi. I expect that such a thing will not come without its own reward. (from Kurama.)


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Jan 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> he uses strategy but "meh" strategy. not "holy shit :amazed" strategy if you get what i mean.



Please, his strategies against Pain were incredibly badass.

He kicked Pain right to that spot knowing full well he had a crap load of shadow clones disguised as rubble from Chibaku Tensei. And that strategy where he literally transformed into a FRS then tackles Pain when he absorbs the transformation jutsu, only for a real FRS to be coming up right behind Naruto as one of Naruto's shadow clones, amidst the smoke bomb, transformation jutsu and actual Rasen Shuriken distractions, sneakily jumps off into the air while Pain isn't paying attention and then drops a Rasengan Barrage on top of Hell Realm.

Strategies like that are badass. Even his using the shadow shuriken technique with the Rasen Shuriken the way he did while attempting to have his shadow clones grab onto Pain was pretty clever.


----------



## Louchan (Jan 11, 2012)

Tsundere Kyuubi. 

...


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 11, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Wow, Kurama and Naruto share some memories... I hope that goes both ways instead of just rehashing all the battles Naruto went through.
> 
> Well to me, this
> indicates that Naruto takes out the stake while he comes out of the mouth... i.e. the events are very close together.



So you think Naruto frees Son as he leaves his mouth and then Tobi appears in front of him to stop him, while I think Tobi appears to stop him while he's trying to take out the stakes.



Addy said:


> i have the feeling that the next chapter or 2 are gonna be only flashbacks with kyubi commentary on them



We already got all the flashbacks of Naruto's life we are liable to get in this chapter. In her summary Ohana says "for example" which means there are more than the references to the wave arc and the chuunin exam.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 11, 2012)

Louchan said:


> Tsundere Kyuubi.
> 
> ...


Well I expect that what appears as  to some is not so much to others. I'm waiting for the chapter to see if that really happens. To me just because Kurama is showing his true colors doesn't imply Tsunderiness to me; it's when their conduct goes against their actions that earns them the 'Tsundere' label, and so far I haven't seen that from Kurama in recent chapters.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 11, 2012)

Man I cant keep awake longer...... I need the complete spoiler


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 11, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> So you think Naruto frees Son as he leaves his mouth and then Tobi appears in front of him to stop him, while I think Tobi appears to stop him while he's trying to take out the stakes.


Pretty much. The spoiler is rather vague here. Either of us could be right.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Jan 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> sorry
> 
> i am tired of the "he used this one smart move at the end of the battle and then he won" or "two smart moves in the battle" while 90% of the battle is speed, strength..... ect. other variants are "one smart move to end it all" which is also a type of "one paneling an enemy".
> 
> these battles are too cliche. how much you want to bet that this battle ends with naruto/gai/kakashi/bee figuring out how to stop all the other edo jinchuriki at the end while they struggle in almost every moment except for the end when they figure out how to stop it?



unfortunately kishimoto has been focusing too much on powerlevels in part 2. imagine if fights now were like kakashi vs zabuza in part 1, except a lot more interesting and tactical. I would much rather prefer that direction.

sasukes fights imo still have that characteristic. e.g. sasuke vs danzou, a lot of tactics etc. were involved.


----------



## Klue (Jan 11, 2012)

I wonder how Tobi prevents Naruto from freeing Son. 

Sharingan + Chains?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 11, 2012)

That's it, I am going to sleep.


----------



## calimike (Jan 11, 2012)

yonjuushichi from MH



> Naruto getting already friendly with Hachibi (whose companion Bee is so friendly with him and doesn't know his proper name yet), Son Goku and Kurama foreshadows Naruto being the greatest badass in Narutoverse. Why? Because he will prolly be the only one having all the Bijuu's under his direct command, without the necessity of controlling them. Bijuus might be his team. Imagine that.
> 
> In your face Tobi, in your face....!!!!!



KillerBee's name hasn't been reveal yet


----------



## Yozora (Jan 11, 2012)

Yozora said:


> I predict Tobi interfere when Naruto try to release Son.



I was right 

Damn kyuubi testing Naruto in the middle of a war. Talk about bad timing.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Jan 11, 2012)

Doesnt sound very interesting... transitional chap smh w/e


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 11, 2012)

calimike said:


> yonjuushichi from MH
> 
> 
> 
> KillerBee's name hasn't been reveal yet



Why does he say "In your face, Tobi"?

Tobi doesn't give a shit about making friends with the bijuu. 

If anything, that implies that Tobi will get command of all 9 bijuus at some point because a distinction is made between controlling them and teaming up with them.

That and if Naruto has to use all 9 bijuu to fight Tobi, I just don't know what that says about Tobi's power...


----------



## alchemy1234 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> Doesnt sound very interesting... transitional chap smh w/e



unfortunately yes. I was hoping after this break something more interesting would be in store for us. however, i'm waiting for the full release. sometimes seemingly uninteresting spoilers turn out to be very good chapters at the end.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jan 11, 2012)

It seems a "meh" chapter....


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 11, 2012)

alchemy1234 said:


> unfortunately kishimoto has been focusing too much on powerlevels in part 2. imagine if fights now were like kakashi vs zabuza in part 1, except a lot more interesting and tactical. I would much rather prefer that direction.
> 
> sasukes fights imo still don't that characteristic. e.g. sasuke vs danzou, a lot of tactics etc. were involved.



Actually Kishi hasn't been focussing on power levels at all. Sure they exist as they do in every shounen manga, but the factor which decided most fights in part two was the human component. Human character flaws or simple human mistakes. Afterall to err is human.

I think the sort of fighting you want is against what Kishi has defined as realism in his universe. Most fights are rather short in Naruto because Kishi writes them with the approach that one mistake is enough to cost you your life unless you have companions or some sort of cheat to bail you out. And I for one like that sort of fighting, because it's a lot more believable than what most mangaka write. Only when shinobi have in depth knowledge of one another or possess similar skills can you expect the sort of tactical depth you prefer. 
Shinobis are professionals. Unlike in One Piece, Bleach, Reborn, Dragonball and all the others they don't bother with anything less than a decisive attack when they find the slightest opening.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 11, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> That and if Naruto has to use all 9 bijuu to fight Tobi, I just don't know what that says about Tobi's power...



Tobi would require something like that to be fought if he gets Juubi.


----------



## Addy (Jan 11, 2012)

alchemy1234 said:


> unfortunately kishimoto has been focusing too much on powerlevels in part 2. imagine if fights now were like kakashi vs zabuza in part 1, except a lot more interesting and tactical. I would much rather prefer that direction.
> 
> sasukes fights imo still have that characteristic. e.g. sasuke vs danzou, a lot of tactics etc. were involved.



it's not just kishi. i think other have done it in shounen. i can't remember right now but i saw it in almost every manga fight  i saw (excluding DBZ type of fights that involve emotions to awaken new power and all that stuff).
im not saying it's bad but it's done too much. at one point you ask why is naruto the only guy who could think of the sphere>shield thing out of 10000 solders?


----------



## calimike (Jan 11, 2012)

my friend Jim who is japanese-american say ツンデレ (Tsundere) mean Initially cool but turn out to be *clingy*



_When a person becomes annoying by always wanting to be around you, talking to you, calling you and just basically suffocating you._

I see Naruto and Kurama are stubborn and annoying!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 11, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Tobi would require something like that to be fought if he gets Juubi.



That crossed my mind too, but wouldn't Tobi need all of the bijuu to get the Juubi? Wouldn't that mean they both have all the bijuu?

Guess what? There are actually 19 tailed beasts.


----------



## Louchan (Jan 11, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Well I expect that what appears as  to some is not so much to others. I'm waiting for the chapter to see if that really happens. To me just because Kurama is showing his true colors doesn't imply Tsunderiness to me; it's when their conduct goes against their actions that earns them the 'Tsundere' label, and so far I haven't seen that from Kurama in recent chapters.


I'll be honest, I won't be surprised at all if he goes all "d-don't get me wrong, it's not like I want to help you or anything, you idiot!" on Naruto, now or in future chapters.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 11, 2012)

calimike said:


> my friend Jim who is japanese-american say ツンデレ (Tsundere) mean Initially cool but turn out to be *clingy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, there are two types of Tsundere, those who have their tsun side as the default mood and those who have dere as their default mood. It does not necessarily mean clingy, that's only the second type. If he actually is a tsundere, Kurama would be the first type.





Louchan said:


> I'll be honest, I won't be surprised at all if he goes all "d-don't get me wrong, it's not like I want to help you or anything, you idiot!" on Naruto, now or in future chapters.


If I ever saw that on ff.n I'd tell the author that they just wrote Kurama OOC.

I can see where you come from though; your cynicism is understandable.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 11, 2012)

Good lord. These spoilers don't promise a great chapter.


----------



## Addy (Jan 11, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Good lord. These spoilers don't promise a great chapter.


fans see SM = 50 threads on SM speed, chakra, sensing ability


----------



## Leon (Jan 11, 2012)

Likely to be another shitty chapter. I need to find something else to read, this is bullshit.


----------



## Shattering (Jan 11, 2012)

Come on guys be positive!!! each chapter that passes we are closer to see Itachi again, this bullshit about Naruto and his friends club can no last forever  .


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 11, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Good lord. These spoilers don't promise a great chapter.



At least Tobi stops Naruto.

Though I do think it's weird that right after that is just more bijuu talk. I would think that the Tobi part would come at the end.... "Tobi just stopped me! Oh well guys let's have some bijuu chit chat about our feelings while he's about to defeat me."

In fact it makes so little sense I wonder if the spoiler is out of order.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jan 11, 2012)

...ladies and gentlemen, this is a chapter that will go down in infamy:

...there is no mention of Itachi.


----------



## ajinko (Jan 11, 2012)

thats it? i certainly hope there is more going on in the chapter.


----------



## Detective (Jan 11, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> ...there is no mention of Itachi.



So, what you're really trying to say is that this chapter is pretty much equivalent to 99.8% of the rest of the manga.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh lord no!!
After all this freaking wait, is this what we get?! 
Dammit Kishi!


----------



## Addy (Jan 11, 2012)

weird, i expected to see juugo and suigetsu like last year where they appeared at the beginning and the end of 2011


----------



## Faustus (Jan 11, 2012)

Looking at spoiler the chapter is utter shit.
But I [still] certainly hope there is more to it


----------



## Faustus (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh well, good chapter 

Oh wait


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 11, 2012)

I predict no motherfucking flashbacks for the next chapter! 

It sucks.


----------



## vered (Jan 11, 2012)

good chapter.


----------



## auem (Jan 11, 2012)

not bad chapter,but this rinnegan's path thingy is getting tiresome without proper explanation...


----------



## vered (Jan 11, 2012)

auem said:


> not bad chapter,but this rinnegan's path thingy is getting tiresome without proper explanation...



outer path powers seem to be the most mysterious.and it seems kishi only makes things more complicated than they already are.


----------



## Uzumaki hinata (Jan 11, 2012)

to me that chapter was bs yea lits have a full chapter of stuff that was on the other chapters it was just lazy righting he could of just put all the scenes in 1 or 2 pages there was no reason to put thim on each page for a sceene


----------



## Uzumaki hinata (Jan 11, 2012)

do get me wrong it was cool how the 9 tails was thinking that about naruto but its still boring to me i hate flash backs like that when they was even in the chapters


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Jan 11, 2012)

What a fantastic chapter this was. I love how Kishi is showcasing that, deep down, the Kyuubi is impressed with and wants to believe that Naruto can achieve almost anything, but because he knows all too well what Naruto is capable of already, he refuses to let Naruto off easy and wants Naruto to go out of his way, if only for this one last time, to truly prove himself once and for all to be different than all those that came before him.

If Naruto wants to be the shinobi world's savior, and in doing so also become a savior and true friend of all the bijuu as well, then the Kyuubi, respectfully, demands no less than for Naruto to live up to the same standard that he has watched Naruto set for himself time and time again since the very beginning. Naruto has never been good at getting his point across with mere words alone. He gets his point across through stubborn determination, an unstoppable will and, most important, through actions.

Kishi is doing such a fantastic job of showcasing the evolution of Naruto's relationship with the Kyuubi, and it's honestly being handled far better than I could have ever hoped. Yea, I wanted to see some other cool stuff this chapter, just like anybody else, and I wouldn't have preferred the flashbacks, either, but they do serve an important purpose in this case.


----------



## Aiku (Jan 12, 2012)

GREAT CHAPTER.


----------



## monkeyfrom_uranus (Jan 12, 2012)

Pretty good chapter. Seems slow but in overall story makes sense.


----------



## auem (Jan 12, 2012)

vered said:


> outer path powers seem to be the most mysterious.and it seems kishi only makes things more complicated than they already are.



kishi is keeping too many loose threads/ends in the plot...when times come i won't be surprised if he fail to knot them up whole...


----------

